# Rage im Test: Ein brillanter Shooter trotz Schwächen in Sachen Story, Nebenmissionen und Grafik



## SebastianThoeing (4. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rage im Test: Ein brillanter Shooter trotz Schwächen in Sachen Story, Nebenmissionen und Grafik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rage im Test: Ein brillanter Shooter trotz Schwächen in Sachen Story, Nebenmissionen und Grafik


----------



## Flo66R6 (4. Oktober 2011)

Also ich glaube ich werde meine Vorbestellung stornieren. Die Wertung von 87% verspricht zwar ein unterhaltsames Spiel, allerdings hatte ich mir davon mehr versprochen als "nur" einen guten Shooter. Wenn ich momentan sonst nichts zum Spielen hätte, würde ich es mir sicher direkt kaufen. Nach dem Test kann ich aber glaube ich auf einen Weekend Deal bei STEAM warten und es dann eben für 5 EUR oder so kaufen. Ich glaube ich werde die "wartezeit" mit Battlefield 3 und Skyrim mehr als nur anständig überbrücken können 

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## thor2101 (4. Oktober 2011)

sowas versteh ich echt nicht, wie man die Story verhauen kann. Ich hoffe es klingt hier schlimmer, als es ist. Aber "unwürdiges Ende" klingt schon schlimm... puh. na hoffentlich nicht so wie bei Homefront. bis eben noch gekämpft und zack aus. Das wars. Letztes Bild war die Brücke auf der man eben kämpfte...


----------



## kornhill (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es ein bischen Schade. Ich hatte große Hoffnung das Rage das erste richtige Spiel von id wird. Mit Story und allem drum und dran. Das id, gerade was Story telling angeht, noch nie gut waren, beweisen alle 3 Doom teile sehr gut. Sie hätten sich doch eigentlich von Bethesda ein paar VanBurden/Fallout NewVegas Macher ausleihen können 

Auf die Shooter Elemente , die Charaktere und die grossartige Umgebung freue ich mich aber ungemein. (Irgendwie fühle ich mich verdammt an Mad Max 2 erinnert. Das die Story flach sein soll, verstärkt dieses Gefühl nur noch)


----------



## BiJay (4. Oktober 2011)

So viele "aber", dann aber trotzdem 87%? Gerade dem letzten Satz zufolge ("Alleine die großartigen Schießereien reichen leider nicht für eine Bestnote.") hätte ich diese hohe Wertung nicht erwartet. Vielleicht ein Zahlendreher?


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> sowas versteh ich echt nicht, wie man die Story verhauen kann.


 
ich verstehe eher nicht, wie man von der story auch nur irgendwas erwarten konnte.
hallo - wir reden hier von einem shooter.


----------



## Sheggo (4. Oktober 2011)

tja schade... hört sich nach klassischen Fehlern in der Projektleitung, genauer gesagt bei der Ressourcenverteilung an 
die Fehler bekommen sie (hoffentlich ziemlich schnell) durch Patches raus, aber die langweilige Story und lieblose Umsetzung der restliche Aspekte (Crafting, Minigames, Linearität) machen das Game für mich zur absoluten Mittelklasse.
naja wie @Flo66R6 schon sagte, vlt dann als Budget Version...


----------



## kornhill (4. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich verstehe eher nicht, wie man von der story auch nur irgendwas erwarten konnte.
> hallo - wir reden hier von einem shooter.


 
Bulletstorm hat gezeigt das man sehr wohl coole abgefahrene Storys in einem Shooter erzählen kann! Und spätestens bei Bioshock oder HL2 ist deine Aussage wohl hoffentlich nur ... äh ... nicht ernst gemeint!


----------



## Odin333 (4. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich verstehe eher nicht, wie man von der story auch nur irgendwas erwarten konnte.
> hallo - wir reden hier von einem shooter.


 
Eben.
Wenn Shooter eine gute Story bräuchten, hätte es wohl nie
HL 1
HL 2 + Episoden
Mirrors Edge
Bioshock 1 + 2
Kane & Lynch
Call of Juarez 1+2
FEAR
S.T.A.L.K.E.R
gegeben.


----------



## BOMBER2 (4. Oktober 2011)

wie sind denn die hardwareanforderungen? 
die angaben vom hersteller sind ja meist recht ungenau.
ich würde es mir holen aber auch nur wenn ich alles flüssig auf ultra spielen kann (wenn die story nix taugt is ja die grafik so ziemlich alles was das spiel zu bieten hat bzw die atmo was für mich schon zusammenhängt)

mein system ist ein 2500k  gig ram und eine gtx 560     

wär nett wenn ihr mal postet was euer testrechner für daten hat .


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2011)

der test liest sich irgendwie wie ein schlecht-geschriebenes buch 

so viel aber aber aber die einfach total unpassen sind.
mal ne andere schreibform seh ich gerne, aber bitte mit etwas feingefühl.

bin gespannt wie das spiel auf mich wirken wird.


----------



## qninja (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wie immer wenn es sich um RAGE oder irgendein anderes Produkt von ID Software dreht dieses Geheule. Mimimimi schlechte Story usw.
Story hin oder her - bevor ich irgendeinen Einheitsmüll wie Call of Duty (mit natürlich äußerst spannender Story) oder ähnlichen Rotz spiele, setze ich mich doch lieber vor einen vernünftigen, brachialen ID Software Shooter mit sauberer Grafik, stimmungsvoller Atmosphäre und angemessen inszenierten Schusswechseln und Kämpfen. Das ist die Quintessenz eines Shooters, ich scheiss auf die Story. 

Doom und Quake hatten auch nie wirklich eine Story, haben aber einfach höllisch Spaß gemacht.

Ich für meine Teil freue mich auf jeden Fall auf den Freitag wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten.

Grüße


----------



## lex23 (4. Oktober 2011)

Und wie siehts mit dem Multiplayer aus ? 
Soll ja nicht mal ein echtes Deathmatch geben, sondern "nur" Rennen oder ?


----------



## Phone83 (4. Oktober 2011)

2 Fragen...wenn ihr schon an Ort und Stelle seid warum fragt ihr die Entwickler nicht einfach mal warum so so eine scheiße machen?? Regime hin oder her  das könnte auch Stoff für den 2. Teil sein aber wenn die Logik Fehler so stark sind dann quatscht die Leute auch mal an.
2. Frage wäre  warum grade bei einer präsi btw Test im Hause der Firma so ein Gammel Rechner steht das es nicht richtig läuft bzw sie sich trauen so etwas zu zeigen was alles kaputt macht.
das Video was zu sehen ist vom einem User is schon extrem  aber auch da könnte man einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## Fireball8 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hm, musste mich zwischen Skyrim und Rage entscheiden, beide zusammen hatte ich keine Lust, aber durch diesen Test, der meine Wünsche irgendwie zerstört hat, werde ich wohl zu Skyrim greifen, solange das nicht auch versaut wird  
Viel Spaß beim Zocken von Rage 

MfG Fireball8


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2011)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Hm, musste mich zwischen Skyrim und Rage entscheiden, beide zusammen hatte ich keine Lust, aber durch diesen Test, der meine Wünsche irgendwie zerstört hat, werde ich wohl zu Skyrim greifen, solange das nicht auch versaut wird
> Viel Spaß beim Zocken von Rage
> 
> MfG Fireball8


 

naja, skyrim wird ja primär für konsolen entwickelt und auf den pc portiert. den rest kannst du dir
selber ausmalen


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2011)

qninja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie immer wenn es sich um RAGE oder irgendein anderes Produkt von ID Software dreht dieses Geheule. Mimimimi schlechte Story usw.
> Story hin oder her - bevor ich irgendeinen Einheitsmüll wie Call of Duty (mit natürlich äußerst spannender Story) oder ähnlichen Rotz spiele, setze ich mich doch lieber vor einen vernünftigen, brachialen ID Software Shooter mit sauberer Grafik, stimmungsvoller Atmosphäre und angemessen inszenierten Schusswechseln und Kämpfen. Das ist die Quintessenz eines Shooters, ich scheiss auf die Story.
> ...


 
genau so ists..

ein cod wird einfach so mal jedes jahr etc. geholt.
andere spiele lässt man ja immer liegen, weil sie sooo schlecht sind und ihr geld nicht wert wären . 
ein cod add on ist aber jeden cent wert. noch nicht gewusst?


----------



## Adariel (4. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> naja, skyrim wird ja primär für konsolen entwickelt und auf den pc portiert. den rest kannst du dir
> selber ausmalen


 Das selbe gilt für RAGE....und jetzt? Nach der These kann er keines von beiden kaufen...


----------



## facopse (4. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> naja, skyrim wird ja primär für konsolen entwickelt und auf den pc portiert. den rest kannst du dir
> selber ausmalen


 ...ich dachte, es ist umgekehrt? Von der PC-Version von Skyrim erwarte ich zumindest mehr, als von der PC-Version von Rage.

BTT: Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von Rage. Zumindest aus technischer Sicht.
Was ID mit der Texturengeschichte angestellt hat, deutet eindeutig darauf hin, dass sie sich ausschließlich mit den Konsolen befasst haben.
Wenn es nicht genug wäre, dass viele Texturen matschig sind - nun soll ich ihnen trotz 24gb RAM, 1,5gb GTX580 und RAID 0 System beim "geladen werden" zusehen?
Würde mich kein ansonsten grandioses Spiel erwarten, würde ich es nicht kaufen.

...hoffentlich vergeigen sies nicht mit Doom 4. Diese Reihe ist auf dem PC groß geworden. Sollte auch hier technischer Konsolenmurks rausgebracht weden, verliere ich endgültig meinen Glauben in ID.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Das selbe gilt für RAGE....und jetzt? Nach der These kann er keines von beiden kaufen...


 
nein. 
rage multiplatform.
skyrim primär konsole und auf pc portiert.

was er für kaufkritierien hat kann ich nicht wissen.
ich wollte nur anmerken das skyrim die konsole als primärentwicklung hat während andere entwickler
zumindest auf multiplatforming setzen.

edit: wer den glauben so einfach und schnell an id verliert, der hat id spiele nicht richtig geliebt und gezockt.
patches werden kommen, ganz sicher.
id ist nicht schuld wenn sie ihre engine umkrempeln müssen wegen den konsolen. 
das hat carmack oft genug gesagt.
schiebt eher die schuld an microsoft und sony die es immer noch nicht eingesehen haben
dass schleunigst neue konsole rauskommen sollten.

bis vor einer zeit lang kamen fast alle gutaussehenden spiele raus und liefen echt rund.
aber irgendwann hat sich das schlagartig geändert.


----------



## Flo66R6 (4. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> genau so ists..
> 
> ein cod wird einfach so mal jedes jahr etc. geholt.
> andere spiele lässt man ja immer liegen, weil sie sooo schlecht sind und ihr geld nicht wert wären .
> ein cod add on ist aber jeden cent wert. noch nicht gewusst?



Was für ein Unsinn. Ich für meinen Teil kaufe schon seid der World At War Enttäuschung kein CoD mehr. RAGE macht bestimmt spaß, allerdings wiegen für mich die negativen Punkte in diesem Fall so schwer, dass ich dann auf die Budgetversion zurückgreifen werde. Erst recht deswegen, weil RAGE wohl primär ein Singleplayer Shooter ist und mich der Multiplayer überhaupt nicht interessiert.

Bei BFBC2 zum Beispiel war die Story der Kampagne auch nicht gerade der Brüller. Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem. Der Schwerpunkt lag für mich hier allerdings klar auf dem Multiplayer, weswegen mich die schwache Story in der Kampagne nicht gestört hat.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2011)

Ist sicher ein tolles Spiel, nur der Veröffentlichungszeitpunkt unglücklich. Ich werd wohl erstmal BF3, Skyrim und L.A. Noire spielen und Rage dann irgendwann im nächsten Jahr.

Und zum Thema Story: Mal ehrlich, die Spiele von id software waren schon immer recht gut von der Spielmechanik her, aber Geschichten erzählen konnten sie noch nie. Ihre Spiele waren storymäßig doch nie der Brüller


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn. Ich für meinen Teil kaufe schon seid der World At War Enttäuschung kein CoD mehr. RAGE macht bestimmt spaß, allerdings wiegen für mich die negativen Punkte in diesem Fall so schwer, dass ich dann auf die Budgetversion zurückgreifen werde. Erst recht deswegen, weil RAGE wohl primär ein Singleplayer Shooter ist und mich der Multiplayer überhaupt nicht interessiert.
> 
> Bei BFBC2 zum Beispiel war die Story der Kampagne auch nicht gerade der Brüller. Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem. Der Schwerpunkt lag für mich hier allerdings klar auf dem Multiplayer, weswegen mich die schwache Story in der Kampagne nicht gestört hat.
> 
> ...


 
warum unsinn? du vielleicht nicht, ich auch nicht.
aber millionen andere und darum gehts.

gute spiele die etwas neues und großartiges erschaffen werden erst ganz spät wenn  ! überhaupt ! mal gekauft.
ein cod schlägt alle vorbestellungsrekorde + verkaufsrekorde.
aber ich will ungern vom thema abkommen, sorry 
mich nervt es nur dass hier wieder alle am nörgeln sind dass es "noch" probleme gibt obwohl mans eigentlich
erst am freitag spielen kann.

wartet doch einfach ab. gibt solchen spielen eine chance (und ein id-software ist nunmal kein noname und hat
tolle spiele vorzuweisen)

abwarten und tee trinken. andere tests lesen und dann weiterkuckn.

ich bin eigentlich auch eher der multiplayerspieler.
aber in letzter zeit bin ich total auf story-basierte spiele fixiert da sie wirklich einen in ihren bann ziehen können
und man eine tolle atmosphäre und geschichte erleben kann anstatt den "achievements" online nachzulaufen.


----------



## facopse (4. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> schiebt eher die schuld an microsoft und sony die es immer noch nicht eingesehen haben
> dass schleunigst neue konsole rauskommen sollten.


 Aus dieser Perspektive habe ich es ja noch gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## zyklop (4. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Test - spart mir einen Fehlkauf. Habs eben über Amazon storniert. Echt schade, ich mag speziell Endzeit Szenarien. Aber grade mal 10-12 Stunden Spielzeit und dazu technische Mängel und ein ödes Missionsdesign - da hört´s auf.


----------



## robby23 (4. Oktober 2011)

Mh...Grafik, Story und Aufgaben verbockt. Trotzdem 87%? Is das wieder der obligatorische Entwicklernamen-Bonus?


----------



## Thethingagain (4. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Test - hat mir ebenfalls einen Fehlkauf erspart. Da wart ich lieber auf Borderlands 2  Rage wird's für mich dann igendwann mal für 10 Euro am Wühltisch *g*


----------



## Blue_Ace (4. Oktober 2011)

Über Steam Forum oder metacritic.com gibts etliche miese Kritiken. Vor allem die schlechte Bildrate und schwache Texturen werden kritisiert. Sollen zwar neue Grafiktreiber kommen, soll aber bisher keine gute PC-Portierung sein. 

Werd wohl meine Vorbestellung stornieren, hätte jetzt von Rage auch keine Offenbarung erwartet. Eine vernünftige Story (auch wenn sie dünn wäre) muss aber doch sein, über immer gleiche Aufgaben kann ich bei einem hervorragenden Gameplay zumindest mit einem Auge hinwegsehn.


----------



## zwieblkopf (4. Oktober 2011)

robby23 schrieb:


> Mh...Grafik, Story und Aufgaben verbockt. Trotzdem 87%? Is das wieder der obligatorische Entwicklernamen-Bonus?


 nö. das ist der gameplay fun bonus


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Oktober 2011)

STORNIERT! 

bin sonst net so schnell im stornieren aber das geht garnicht.Grad was die Texturen angeht.Nein.Sowas darf nicht passieren.


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Oktober 2011)

zwieblkopf schrieb:


> nö. das ist der gameplay fun bonus


 
Gameplay Fun Bonus...........

Der war gut Zeig mir mal einen der beim 3-5 Sekunden Aufbau von Texturen bei einer schnellen drehung noch Spaß an einem Spiel hat.
Dann noch der Zirkus mit den Obejekt Details.........
Die habens verkackt.Fertig aus.
Mich wundert es sehr. Würde mic hmal interessieren was Carmack dazu sagt und überhaupt will ich ein Statement von den Entwicklern hören.


----------



## Phone83 (4. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> nein.
> rage multiplatform.
> skyrim primär konsole und auf pc portiert.
> 
> ...



AHH JA ID MUSS IHRE ENGINE UMKREMPELN FÜR DIE KONSOLEN...das ist schwachsin
die müssen NICHT für konsole  progen..sie müssen nicht für ps3 porgen könnten auch nur für 360  und pc oder nur für pc ALSO SIND SIE SELBER SCHULD
habt ihr alle ne brille auf ..id hat scheiße gebaut  NICHT SONY NICHT MS WTF


----------



## Batze (4. Oktober 2011)

Hm

87% ist nicht gerade der Burner auf den Ich gewartet habe. Ok, muss ja nicht schlecht sein. Ist aber auch nicht eben der Brüller auf den man gehofft hat.
Aber das mit den Texturen und dann bei ID Software, also das macht schon Bauchweh.
Und nur 10 Stunden Spielzeit.  und danach kann man es noch nicht mal verticken, wenn es doch zu schlecht sein sollte, wegen Steam. 

Ich hasse dieses F**k Steam.

Na mal schauen, hab ja schon bei F1 2011 gespart weil mir das zu wenig war für ein Vollpreis Game, wenn man schon F1 2010 hat.
Also ist die Kohle jetzt über. 


PS: Gamestar gibt sogar nur 84% uiui


----------



## tavrosffm (4. Oktober 2011)

ich bin ein wenig verwirrt.
sprach john carmack nicht von einer spielzeit von bis zu über 20 std. beim sp in einem interview mit der pcg.
seid ihr da durch die levels gerannt?
ist doch recht kontrastreich 10 std.+ ein paar für die nebenmissionen im gegensatz zu (ich meine es wären) 25 + nebenmissionen.
shitt...ich habe mich so auf des ding gefreut nach dem sommerloch....dann erst die verwirrung über die etwas leichte cell shading optik (wie schon mal von mir in einem anderen thread erwähnt) nun dieser desaströse test mit einer eigentlich akteptabelen wertung.
wtf.


----------



## Blue_Ace (4. Oktober 2011)

Ham die von ID den Verkauf so blitzschnell noch vorne geschoben? Ich mein gelesen zu haben das Rage erst am 6./7. Okt. erscheint und nun wurde es bereits heute Mittag verschickt. Für eine Stornierung blieb mir da keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2011)

Blue_Ace schrieb:


> Ham die von ID den Verkauf so blitzschnell noch vorne geschoben? Ich mein gelesen zu haben das Rage erst am 6./7. Okt. erscheint und nun wurde es bereits heute Mittag verschickt. Für eine Stornierung blieb mir da keine Zeit mehr.


 
Mittlerweile schicken einige Online-Shops ihre Spiele meist 2-3 Tage vorher ab, damit der Spieler auch ganz sicher sein Spiel am Veröffentlichungstag hat.


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schicken einige Online-Shops ihre Spiele meist 2-3 Tage vorher ab, damit der Spieler auch ganz sicher sein Spiel am Veröffentlichungstag hat.



....und wird erst am Releasetag freigeschaltet.Zumindest wenns ein Steam Spiel is. 


Was mach ich denn jetzt mit den gesparten 40 Euro?


----------



## Infineon (4. Oktober 2011)

*pff*

Naja noch nichtmal ein Schritt selber gegangen im Spiel aber alles direkt stornieren,schonmal was von Patches gehört die sowas ausbügeln können??Bezüglich Clipping und Texturen-Fehler??
Ich find das immer so traurig ein Spiel so runter zu machen,nur weil man liest dass texturen später geladen werden als gedacht...Welches Spiel kommt denn heutzutage fehlerfrei auf den Markt??Naaa?GENAU,GAR KEINS....

Vielleicht arbeiten die Jungs ja schon an nem Day 1 Patch der am Freitag kommt und die Fehler behebt,und dann hat hinterher wieder keiner was gesagt...aber den x´ten Call of Duty Teil kaufen und nach 5 Stunden Spielzeit wieder rumheulen über das Massengeballer ohne jeglichen Anspruch,des so schlimm geworden


----------



## stawacz (4. Oktober 2011)

abgesehen von schlechten texturen usw is für mich die miese storry das absolute todesurteil....um so mehr sehn ich arkham city herbei


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Oktober 2011)

wirklich schade das spiel hat dann wohl doch mehr macken als ich gehofft hatte. 
kaufen werd ichs mir trotzdem 
bei der anspielversion auf der gc ist mir von dem nachladen überhaupt nichts aufgefallen, solange es nicht immer so extrem ist, wie in dem video in dem anderen artikel geht das noch. 
spieltzeit ist eigentlich auch so wie erwartet, da ich recht langsam spiele, werde ich mit sicherheit 15 stunden brauchen.

auch wenns leider wohl nicht die shooteroffenbarung wird die ich mir erhofft hatte, unterhaltsam ist das game wohl mit sicherheit.

lustig ist ja die leserbewertung von 47%. die haben mit sicherheit alle das spiel schon ausführlich gespielt


----------



## Mentor501 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaubs einfach nicht...
Ich bin regelrecht Fassungs und Sprachlos!
WER in Gottes Namen, hätte bei diesem Spiel gedacht es würde in die Hose gehen?
Ich nicht!
Um in letzter Instanz selbst urteilen zu können werde ich es mir dennoch kaufen, aber der Test sagt praktisch das alles was Rage ausmachen sollte im Grunde nichtmal ordentlich implementiert oder gar vorhanden ist!
Schlechte Story, die Megatexture funktioniert nicht richtig, nebensächlich Rennen etc., WTF?!
Zeit war ja nun zur genüge da , da frage ich mich ob es am Ende tatsächlich am Geld gemangelt hat, allein das so gut wie keine Werbung zum Spiel existierte wenn man es mit dem Hype am Anfang der Entwicklung vergleicht, sowie das Zeitnahe Skyrim lassen diesen Umstand glaubhaft erscheinen, Bethesda müsste eig. die Mittel dazu haben einen solchen potentiellen Toptitel zu finanzieren.
Was zum Teufel kann passiert sein, dass alles so nach hinten los geht?!
Alles in allem hört sich das nach Sparpaket bei der 2ten Hälfte der Entwicklung an: unausgegorene Haupt(!)features, komplett sinnverfehlte Grafikengine da sie in allem worin sie gut sein sollte nunmehr nichtmal Mittelmaß erreicht(?!), (Stichwort scharfe Texturen dank Megatexture welche ohne große Nachladezeiten am PC auskommt dank des großen VRAM) nicht wirklich offene Spielwelt, bzw. nicht sonderlich Interessante, wenn es um das Erkunden geht, und um dem ganzen noch einen drauf zu setzen: das tolle Szenario und ausganggeschichte Verschwendet in fehlenden Erklärungen, Höhepunkten und Logikfehlern?
WARUM?! xS



tavrosffm schrieb:


> ich bin ein wenig verwirrt.
> sprach john carmack nicht von einer spielzeit von bis zu über 20 std. beim sp in einem interview mit der pcg.
> seid ihr da durch die levels gerannt?
> ist doch recht kontrastreich 10 std.+ ein paar für die nebenmissionen im gegensatz zu (ich meine es wären) 25 + nebenmissionen.
> ...



Das leichte Cel Shading war die größte Frechheit an der ganzen Geschichte, da es absolut unkommentiert in das Spiel implementiert wurde, höchstwahrscheinlich um die Kompromisse zu verschleiern die auf Grund von (entgegen ID's anfänglichen Ausagen) Hardware Limitierungen  eingegangen werden mussten.

Zur Erinnerung, so sollte es mal aussehen:
http://www.xboxinsider.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/rage-siggraph-01-1249610190.jpg
http://www.xboxinsider.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/rage-siggraph-03-1249610192.jpg

Und so sieht es im Vergleich aus:

alt:
http://www.luxology.com/community/blog/images/ws2.jpg
neu:
http://h8.abload.de/img/rage_4t3ko.jpg

alt:
http://images.totalgamingnetwork.com/images/rage2--screenshot.jpg
neu:
http://www.pcgames.de/Rage-PC-20550...st-des-Tages-847953/galerie/1571052/?fullsize

alt:
http://www.gamegarant.ru/upload/iblock/462/4629483550fa98cc626c9fbf41fa4c66.jpg
http://thecontrolleronline.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/rage-1.jpg
neu:
http://www.horrorblog.org/static/img/upload/rage_3d_shooter_scren_xxl_2010.jpg
http://assets.vg247.com/current//2010/05/Rage2010BFG07.jpg

Ich würde nichtmal sagen, dass es sich dabei um CelShading handelt, auf jedenfall ist das organische aus den Figuren entwichen.
Besonders krass finde ich den Unterschied beim Typen mit der Glatze (Mick) und dem Hintergrund des Bildes (dass soll genau den gleichen Raum, mit den gleichen Lichtquellen und der gleichen Person darstellen), die Hauttexturen sahen vielleicht unschärfer aber verdammt nochmal besser aus als jetzt, wahrscheinlich da mehr natürlich wirkender Shader auf die Haut angewendet wurden, während der Hintergrund in der alten Version leicht schärfere und ebenfalls organischere Texturen aufwiesen als in der neuen Fassung.
 Die Grafik hat somit viel von ihrem Ursprungs-Charme verloren!

Aber ich will nicht über die Grafik meckern, wenn ich mir Screenshots von anderen Seiten so anschaue, ist die nicht DER Grund zum Meckern, es ist das Spiel an sich, naja, ich werds jetzt mal bestellen, mal sehen.


----------



## baummonster (4. Oktober 2011)

Blue_Ace schrieb:


> Ham die von ID den Verkauf so blitzschnell noch vorne geschoben? Ich mein gelesen zu haben das Rage erst am 6./7. Okt. erscheint und nun wurde es bereits heute Mittag verschickt. Für eine Stornierung blieb mir da keine Zeit mehr.


 
Selbst wenn, schicks halt wieder zurück. Fernabsatzgesetz und so


----------



## con47 (4. Oktober 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich glaubs einfach nicht...
> Ich bin regelrecht Fassungs und Sprachlos!
> WER in Gottes Namen, hätte bei diesem Spiel gedacht es würde in die Hose gehen?
> Ich nicht!
> ...


 
Kann dir nur beipflichten, Schade.


----------



## battschack (4. Oktober 2011)

War doch schon ewig klar das es nicht mehr wert wie 20euro ist das spiel. Deswegen hoffe ich das es keine probleme gibt mit rusische keys


----------



## Mentor501 (4. Oktober 2011)

battschack schrieb:


> War doch schon ewig klar das es nicht mehr wert wie 20euro ist das spiel. Deswegen hoffe ich das es keine probleme gibt mit rusische keys


 
Wie kann das "schon ewig klar" sein, wenn seit Monaten kaum neue Informationen über das Spiel gegeben wurden?


----------



## battschack (4. Oktober 2011)

War auch schon bei Brink klar das es nicht so ist wie versprochen usw. manches erkennt man einfach schon vorher wie ich finde^^

Aber zu rage z.B konnte man sich doch bei zig seiten informieren dank Jtag xbox... z.B


----------



## solidus246 (5. Oktober 2011)

Schade eigentlich. Schade um die wunderbare Atmosphäre. Aber wenn die Story wirklich so in den Sand gesetzt wurde dann kaufe ich es nicht.


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. Oktober 2011)

Infineon schrieb:


> Naja noch nichtmal ein Schritt selber gegangen im Spiel aber alles direkt stornieren,schonmal was von Patches gehört die sowas ausbügeln können??Bezüglich Clipping und Texturen-Fehler??
> Ich find das immer so traurig ein Spiel so runter zu machen,nur weil man liest dass texturen später geladen werden als gedacht...Welches Spiel kommt denn heutzutage fehlerfrei auf den Markt??Naaa?GENAU,GAR KEINS....
> 
> Vielleicht arbeiten die Jungs ja schon an nem Day 1 Patch der am Freitag kommt und die Fehler behebt,und dann hat hinterher wieder keiner was gesagt...aber den x´ten Call of Duty Teil kaufen und nach 5 Stunden Spielzeit wieder rumheulen über das Massengeballer ohne jeglichen Anspruch,des so schlimm geworden


 

Herzl, darum gehts doch nicht.Es ist die Summe des schlechten und die riesen Entäuschung was viele zum Storno treibt.
Kaufs Dir und werd glücklich.Vielleicht gibts ja noch nen Story Patch irgendwann.


----------



## Mentor501 (5. Oktober 2011)

battschack schrieb:


> War auch schon bei Brink klar das es nicht so ist wie versprochen usw. manches erkennt man einfach schon vorher wie ich finde^^
> 
> Aber zu rage z.B konnte man sich doch bei zig seiten informieren dank Jtag xbox... z.B


 
Bei Brink schwebte die ganze Zeit ein Risiko über dem Projekt, aber bei Rage sitzen 2 Größen am Herstellertisch von denen man ein solches Disaster schlicht nicht erwartet!
(Wer jetzt betont hohe 80iger seien kein Disaster, soll sich mal bei den Community Stimmen umhören!)
Zumal ich mich auf RAGE wirklich derbst gefreut habe, da tut soetwas doppelt weh!
Wie gesagt, ich werde es mir noch kaufen um mir erstens ne eigene Meinung zu bilden und zweitens, da es ne erfrischende Abwechslung zu anderen Shootern darstellt (Bulletstorm habe ich immer noch nicht gekauft ), selbst wenn es so ist wie beschrieben.
Dennoch wird mir bei dem Gedanken an das verschenkte Potential regelrecht schlecht!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (5. Oktober 2011)

je mehr vorher auf die kacke gehauen wird und sprüche kommen wie das beste spiel seit jahren blabla desto schlechter ists am ende xD


----------



## battschack (5. Oktober 2011)

@IlllIIlllI

So ist es irgendwie im moment aber echt immer 

Aber spaß machen wird Rage dennoch da bin ich mir sicher. Nur ich würde mir 3x überlegen ob ich dafür 45euro bleche.


----------



## N7ghty (5. Oktober 2011)

battschack schrieb:


> @IlllIIlllI
> 
> So ist es irgendwie im moment aber echt immer
> 
> Aber spaß machen wird Rage dennoch da bin ich mir sicher. Nur ich würde mir 3x überlegen ob ich dafür 45euro bleche.


 Naja, wenn nicht dafür, wofür dann? Es hat genug Umfang und auch genug Spielspass. Da würd ich jetzt schätzen, dass ich in den letzten zwei Jahren wesentlich beschissenere Spiele mir auch gekauft hab. (Mafia 2, welch Enttäuschung)
Da kann man schon bedenkenlos zugreifen, denk ich. Jedermans Sache wirds aber sicher nicht sein, aber das war ein Half-Life 2 auch nicht.


----------



## CauseFX (5. Oktober 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Naja, wenn nicht dafür, wofür dann? Es hat genug Umfang und auch genug Spielspass. Da würd ich jetzt schätzen, dass ich in den letzten zwei Jahren wesentlich beschissenere Spiele mir auch gekauft hab. (Mafia 2, welch Enttäuschung)
> Da kann man schon bedenkenlos zugreifen, denk ich. Jedermans Sache wirds aber sicher nicht sein, aber das war ein Half-Life 2 auch nicht.


 
Was hat ein Half Life 2 damit zu tun?  Du verwechslst da etwas ganz böse! Doom = ID = Rage... 

Half Life 2 is von ValvE!


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin nicht gerade ein Shooter-Fan, auch wenn ich hin und wieder welche Spiele. 
Daher hab ich mich auf Rage gefreut, da es doch Abwechslung im Shooter-Einheitsbrei versprach. Aber so wie ich das lese, klingt es eher wie ein mehr oder weniger Versuch von ID, etwas 'neues' zu kreeieren, was aber eher nach hinten los ging. 

Das, was Rage ausmachen sollte, ist, wie einige Vorredner schon sagten, nur mittelmäßig implementiert, wie mir scheint. Und der Rest eben handelsübliche, wenn auch gute Shooterkost. Aber irgendwie...es ist ID. ID ist eben nicht dafür bekannt, 'neues' zu entwickeln, sondern auf altbewährtes und topaktuelle Grafik zu setzen (siehe zuletzt Doom 3). Und dabei sollten sie auch, finde ich, bleiben.


----------



## Daishi888 (5. Oktober 2011)

OMG OMG OMG !!!

Wie geht Ihr denn bitte (fast) alle ab?! Ganz ehrlich; der Test ist in meinen Augen nur mal eben schnell geschrieben, weil so ließt er sich. Dieses Schema; "...aber" ist so altbacken... so habe ich in der fünften Klasse geschrieben. Klar lassen sich Mängel wohl eindeutig erkennen, aber wenn ich lese, dass hier jemand das Spiel storniert, wegen dem Test hier... naja jedem das seine kann ich da nur sagen.
Ich sags immer wieder; Relativ ist die Welt und so solltet Ihr auch den Test von PCGames sehen. PCG tritt ein wenig auf die Bremse, weil hier und da was nicht stimmt, dann kommt der nächste tritt ein wenig mehr auf die Bremse, weil er sein Unmut über die vermeintlichen Mängel äußert und dann wieder der nächste, der das Spiel storniert... Wer schon bisschen länger Auto fährt weiß was jetzt kommt; STAU!
Ich möchte damit verdeutlichen, dass Ihr alle (fast) maßlos übertreibt!
RAGE ist ein richtig guter Schooter mit geilen Waffen und cooler Grafik! Punkt aus! Immer das mekkern auf dem höchst möglichem Niveau geht mir sowas von auf den Keks, das könnt Ihr euch nicht vorstellen.... und dann auch immer die Sache mit Konsole, PC.. PC, Konsole.... nur mekkern mekkern mekkern, wie die Kinder im Kindergarten.

Zu den Kritikpunkten von PCGames und dem Test ansich;

Der Test ließt sich nicht prikelnd, weil er einfach "schnell mal eben", so scheint es mir, geschrieben wurde! Wer meine Kommentare hier in letzter Zeit gelesen hat, weiß dass ich momentan mit PCGames eher unzufrieden bin was Qualität etc. pp angeht. Für mich ließt sich der Text, als ob da jemand gleich wieder zu BF3 beta zurück wollte. Sorry für die boshafte Unterstellung, aber das denke ich nun mal...
Einzig großer Kritikpunkt waren ja jetzt die Story und... ja und was noch? Die kleinen "Grafikbugs"?!. Zuerst wird geschrieben, dass die Grafik atemberaubend ist und im nächsten Zug wird "drauf rum gehaun". Zeigt mir ein einziges Spiel unserer, ich sag mal, 'Neuzeit', welches von solchen "Mängeln" verschont geblieben ist.
Dass es Shooter mit sehr cooler inszinierter Story gibt, hatten wir schon, aber ist nicht DAS! Kriterium eines Shooters, meiner Meinung nach. Bei Shooter kommt es in ertser Linie auf die Kämpfe und das darum herum liegende Setting, spich 'Gelände' an, um wirklich Spaß zu machen und das ist ja laut Test sehr gut gelungen. Wer sich jetzt an der Story aufhängt, sollte lieber Tetris spielen... Sry ich "Trolle" hier grad ganz schön ab, aber mich ärgert es maßlos, das Spiele, die wirklich Spaß machen, wegen 1-2 Kritikpunkten, die man bei JEDEN! Spiel hat, so schlecht gemacht wird. Damit helft Ihr der Spielebranche kein bisschen.

Zumal der Test nichts über Multiplayer bzw. Coop aussagt, was in dei Wertung auch mit rein spielen sollte! Irre ich mich mich oder ist das ein Bestandteil des Spiels, welches bei der Wertung nicht außer acht gewerden lassen sollte?

Genau das selbe hatten wir bei Warhammer: Space Marine und das Spiel hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht... hatte wirklich lange nicht mehr solche Jubelschreie wie bei diesem Game und meinereins (Jahrgang '81) hat schon einiges gespielt... Da hieß es auch; veraltete technik bla bla bla, aber sollte die Wertung nicht eine Spaß-Wertung sein........

Gamstar hat bei mir schon vor paar Jährchen verspielt, wegen eben solchen Tests oder Subjektiven Meinungen, die man sich in der Branche einfach nicht erluben darf, meiner Meinung nach. Klar ist es auch schwierig objektiv nach heutigen Standarts, welche auch nicht wirklich definiert sind (Was ist das Maß aller Dinge?), zu bewerten, aber in unserem Beispiel ließt sich der Test durch dass wirklich anfärgerische "...aber" zu großen Teil sehr negativ. Die Folge dessen kann jeder in den Comments nachlesen; Storniert, stoniert... ein Unding, weil RAGE, ach wenn ich es bis jetzt noch nicht gespielt habe, in meinen Augen, ein TOP-Game ist, was den Spaß betrifft und um nichts anderes geht es beim 'Zocken'.

Also kommt mal wieder runter von eurem hohen "Alles muss Perfekt sein"-Ross und zockt ein richtig gutes Game Namens RAGE!

Sandkasten-Kollege und ich haben es vorbestellt und am Freitag gehts ab, im Coop! 

Hoffe ich rege die Redaktion evtl. jetzt mal ein bisschen an nachzudenken welche Verantwortung Ihr eigentlich habt und die anderen wie schwierig es ist objektiv zu bleiben und ein Test zu schreiben...


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2011)

Da muss ich Dir in vielen, ja sogar in allen Punkten recht geben.

Gerade was den Test anbelangt.

Ist ungefähr so als wenn man schreibt, geile Rennmaschine dieser neue Farrari, aber der Motor ist dann doch eher durchschnitt.


----------



## AxelKrause13 (5. Oktober 2011)

In meinen Augen macht einige Dinge in punkto Nebenquests und Story falsch . Dennoch spielt sich der Mix aus Shooter, Rennspiel und einigen Rollenspielfaktoren ausgezeichnet. Fazit daher :
Es ist ein toller Shooter den man nur schon wegen seiner Weitäufigkeit , als Shooter des Jahres ,
annerkennen sollte.


----------



## qninja (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

@Dashi888 - Full Ack

Abgesehen von der Berichterstattung ... 
Es ist nicht zu glauben was es hier sonst noch an Dummgeschwätz zu lesen gibt. Und die Besten sind mit Abstand die welche das Spiel vorneweg stornieren OHNE JEMALS SELBST EINEN BLICK DARAUF GEWORFEN ZU HABEN. Sorry, dümmer gehts nicht - aber was will man erwarten. Schaut euch nur mal die Leserwertung an (47  - da haben wohl dieselben Volltrottel gewertet die schon storniert haben. 

Heul -dies und das kann und darf nicht passieren, da hätte ich mehr erwartet usw. mimimimimi. Ich kann den Dreck nicht mehr lesen. Wie schon gesagt dann wartet auf den nächsten (ach so tollen) COD Durchschnittsmüll, bzw. wenn ihr ne schöne Story im Spiel haben wollt kauft euch ne WII und wartet auf das neue Zelda. Den überwiegenden Schrottkommentaren hier nach zu urteilen sind die meisten von Euch hier eh in der Alterszielgruppe zu finden auf die Nintendo abzielt.

Grüße


----------



## kornhill (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand den Test nicht so schlecht. Mal eine Abwechslung zu "Pro und Kontra". Wenn man versucht etwas objektiv zu betrachten gibt es immer ein "aber". 

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe das Herr Horn im nächsten Podcast über Rage spricht, da mich die subjektive Meinung viel mehr interessiert. Ich finde es viel interessanter was ein Shootererfahrener Tester persönlich von einem Spiel hält, als eine weit weniger emotionale objektive Betrachtung.


----------



## maxilink (5. Oktober 2011)

ich frag mich eh wie die leute darauf kamen von rage eine geile story zu erwarten....id is jetzt nich gerade berühmt für diese gebiet (obwohl das hier einige wohl dachten) ....mir is die story schnurz, deswegen is auch egal wenn sie keinen sinn macht ....ich will einfach nur en geilen shooter spielen und werd mir rage deswegen kaufen ....spiele mit toller story kommen ja auch noch genug raus^^


----------



## Vordack (5. Oktober 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich fand den Test nicht so schlecht. Mal eine Abwechslung zu "Pro und Kontra". Wenn man versucht etwas objektiv zu betrachten gibt es immer ein "aber".
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil hoffe das Herr Horn im nächsten Podcast über Rage spricht, da mich die subjektive Meinung viel mehr interessiert. Ich finde es viel interessanter was ein Shootererfahrener Tester persönlich von einem Spiel hält, als eine weit weniger emotionale objektive Betrachtung.


 
Der Test erinnert mich an die Diskussion neulich um diesen GS-ex-Redi und die Antwort unserer lieben Chefin. Was ich aus dem Test herauslesen konnte ist daß es auf jeden Fall ein Pflichtitel ist.


----------



## RobertHorn (5. Oktober 2011)

lex23 schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit dem Multiplayer aus ?
> Soll ja nicht mal ein echtes Deathmatch geben, sondern "nur" Rennen oder ?



Ja, es gibt "nur" verschiedene Rennmodi (wo natürlich auch geballert wird, nur eben in Fahrzeugen) für leider nur vier Spieler.


----------



## Mentor501 (5. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> je mehr vorher auf die kacke gehauen wird und sprüche kommen wie das beste spiel seit jahren blabla desto schlechter ists am ende xD


 
Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen.
Klar gibts solche Spiele (Rage gehört übrigens wohl kaum dazu, das hatte zwar die ersten 2 Jahre nen Hype, ist dann aber beinahe unter den anderen Spielen untergegangen), aber im Moment sehe ich keine großen Probleme damit.
Deus Ex Human Revolution ist trotz veralteter Grafik etc. richtig gut geworden, The Witcher 2 war auch super und die anderen gehypten Spiele dieses Jahr kommen größtenteils erst noch (fang jetzt bitte nicht schon wieder von BF3 Beta an, wir sehen in 2-3 Wochen wie's ist).

Es gab immer viele Spiele die den Erwartungen in meinen Augen gerecht wurden, z.B. Mass Effect, Oblivion (hatte designschwächen aber dennoch habens alle geliebt, Mods gabs ja auch noch), Far Cry 1, Half Life 2, Uncharted 1 und 2, Assassin's Creed 2 (in meinen Augen der beste Nachfolger eines verkorksten Erstlings den es je gegeben hat) in Teilen auch Brotherhood, und viele andere.



Daishi888 schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG !!!
> 
> Wie geht Ihr denn bitte (fast) alle ab?! Ganz ehrlich; der Test ist in  meinen Augen nur mal eben schnell geschrieben, weil so ließt er sich.  Dieses Schema; "...aber" ist so altbacken... so habe ich in der fünften  Klasse geschrieben. Klar lassen sich Mängel wohl eindeutig erkennen,  aber wenn ich lese, dass hier jemand das Spiel storniert, wegen dem Test  hier... naja jedem das seine kann ich da nur sagen.
> Ich sags immer wieder; Relativ ist die Welt und so solltet Ihr auch den  Test von PCGames sehen. PCG tritt ein wenig auf die Bremse, weil hier  und da was nicht stimmt, dann kommt der nächste tritt ein wenig mehr auf  die Bremse, weil er sein Unmut über die vermeintlichen Mängel äußert  und dann wieder der nächste, der das Spiel storniert... Wer schon  bisschen länger Auto fährt weiß was jetzt kommt; STAU!
> ...


 
Der Test hier ist meiner Meinung nach nicht das Problem, und sicherlich auch nicht der ausschlaggebende Faktor der hier viele stört.
Es sind vielmehr die Dinge die man aus dem User Bereich hört, und wenn man alle Fachtests mal so abklappert kommt man zu dem Eindruck, dass die Tester die mit ner hohen 80 angekommen sind eig. auch ne niedrige Wertung geben müssten ginge es um den alleinigen Eindruck der Dinge die das Spiel mal ausmachen sollten und nicht um das Spiel als ganzes, denn in allen Tests steht so ziemlich das gleiche:
Das was einen so scharf auf das Spiel gemacht hat ist so wie es angekündigt war nicht existent, und da sich viele Rage eben aus diesen Gründen eigentlich vorbestellt haben und nich weil es ein "tolles" Spiel unter hunderten sein könnte, stornieren sie jetzt.
Klar, es mag nicht schlecht sein in Gameplaymechanik etc. aber es ist nicht das was es sein sollte und weshalb ich mich persönlich darauf gefreut habe!
Das ist als ob du dir nen auf 500 Stück limitierten Super Porsche GT2 RS bestellst und am Ende dann plötzlich nen normaler Boxter vor der Tür steht, oder ein Audi R8.
Immernoch tolle Autos aber nicht das was du wolltest!

Ich selbst werde mir das Spiel wie gesagt kaufen um mir selbst ein Urteil zu bilden, aber dennoch, wenn alles so zutrifft haben ID und Bethesda mich schwer enttäuscht, da kann das eig. Shooter Gameplay noch so gut funktionieren.

Ich gehöre nicht zu der Nörglerklasse und bin meistens eher derjenige der über die vorzeitige Nörgler genervt den Kopf schüttelt die sich  trotz Gegenargumentation und Kommentaren der Entwickler über dinge wie eine Monate alte Beta aufregen, sie habe Fehler, und eine Rush Karte, sie sei nicht Conquest-typisch (), aber hier ist es einfach so, das die Leute was ganz anderes erwartet haben und erst einen Tag vor Release klar wird, dass der Entwickler hauptsächlich Unsinn erzählt hat bzw. einfach nicht mit der Entwicklung klar gekommen ist.



maxilink schrieb:


> ich frag mich eh wie die leute darauf kamen von  rage eine geile story zu erwarten....id is jetzt nich gerade berühmt für  diese gebiet (obwohl das hier einige wohl dachten) ....mir is die story  schnurz, deswegen is auch egal wenn sie keinen sinn macht ....ich will  einfach nur en geilen shooter spielen und werd mir rage deswegen kaufen  ....spiele mit toller story kommen ja auch noch genug raus^^


 
Bethesda ist ja auch noch da .
Ne im Ernst, was soll ich sonst von einem (eigentlichen Open World Shooter) erwarten der von seinen Haupt und Nebenquests lebt?
Wenn ich tolles Shooterfeeling haben möchte kann ich auch andere Spiele spielen.
Ich wollte einen Open World Shooter mit Spielwichtigen Rennelementen, langer Spielzeit und tollen Quests. Das hat sich jetzt entgegen der Entwickler Aussagen nicht ergeben, also bin ich enttäuscht.

Ich persönlich finde den Test übrigens nichtmal schlecht, ich habe ein sehr gutes Bild vom Spiel bekommen, ohne das ich mir einen einzigen echten Spoiler antuen musste, nur die Endwertung kann ich nach dem Lesen des Tests, halt noch nicht nachvollziehen, ich sehe aber schon, dass die sich weniger darauf konzentriert "was sollte das Spiel mal sein" und statdessen das Spiel testes so wie es ist und eben befindet das es als Shooter echt gut ist. Aufgrund der Erwartungshaltung wirkt dass dann zwar nicht ganz korrekt, ist im Endeffekt aber eig die richtige vorgehensweise. (Mein aggresiv klingendes "Wertung druntergeklebt" editier ich mal eben, das stimmt so nicht.)

PS: Danke an Robert für die Info, das finde ich gar nicht mal sooo schlecht, da es mal das eig. Kernelement des Spiels sein sollte, nur schade dass es nur viel Leute sind und ich darf auch annehmen, dass es für das eigene Vehikel keine großartigen Upgrade Möglichkeiten gibt wenn die schon im SP eher dürftig sind?


----------



## N7ghty (5. Oktober 2011)

CauseFX schrieb:


> Was hat ein Half Life 2 damit zu tun?  Du verwechslst da etwas ganz böse! Doom = ID = Rage...
> 
> Half Life 2 is von ValvE!


 Nein, ich verwechsel da nix. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass Half-Life 2 ein herausragendes Spiel war, aber es war auch nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## RobertHorn (5. Oktober 2011)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich. Schade um die wunderbare Atmosphäre. Aber wenn die Story wirklich so in den Sand gesetzt wurde dann kaufe ich es nicht.


 
Eine Wertung von 87% bedeutet für dich also "in den Sand gesetzt"?


----------



## DrProof (5. Oktober 2011)

4 Leserwertungen..... ? 
Leak version? 
Ziemlich dumm zu bewerten


----------



## Mentor501 (5. Oktober 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> 4 Leserwertungen..... ?
> Leak version?
> Ziemlich dumm zu bewerten


 
Das Spiel wurde schon gestern an viele Leute verschickt die im Internet vorbestellt hatten.



RHorn schrieb:


> Eine Wertung von 87% bedeutet für dich also "in den Sand gesetzt"?



Er spricht doch von der Story?


----------



## Arhey (5. Oktober 2011)

Hmm ich will ja nicht meckern, aber wenn ich den Test lese hat das Spiel keine 87% verdient.  Das kommt auch rüber, wenn ich mir andere Seiten, Foren und Steamforum anschaue.

Heutzutage kann man eigentlich nurnoch durch Story rausstechen, denn es gibt viele schöne Spiele. Und wenn man hier so versagt hat (typisch ID Software) 
Technische Probleme soll es auch geben.


----------



## N7ghty (5. Oktober 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Das Spiel wurde schon gestern an viele Leute verschickt die im Internet vorbestellt hatten.


Ja, aber wird das Spiel nicht erst zu Release freigeschaltet?


----------



## Mentor501 (5. Oktober 2011)

Arhey schrieb:


> Hmm ich will ja nicht meckern, aber wenn ich den Test lese hat das Spiel keine 87% verdient.  Das kommt auch rüber, wenn ich mir andere Seiten, Foren und Steamforum anschaue.
> 
> Heutzutage kann man eigentlich nurnoch durch Story rausstechen, denn es gibt viele schöne Spiele. Und wenn man hier so versagt hat (typisch ID Software)
> Technische Probleme soll es auch geben.


 
Das ist nicht falsch, und gerade mit der Story gebe ich dir auch recht wobei RAGE eig. schon das potential hätte auf noch anderen Gebieten anders zu sein, aber ein Tester muss eben dass Spiel als solches Bewerten damit man es am Ende in der Qualität abschätzen kann, Robert hat in seinem Fazit auch ziemlich deutlich gemacht warum die Wertung dennoch so zustande kommt, und das Leute die sich was anderes erhofft haben enttäuscht werden könnten.


----------



## RobertHorn (5. Oktober 2011)

So, dann gehen wir das mal an.


Daishi888 schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG !!!
> Wie geht Ihr denn bitte (fast) alle ab?! Ganz ehrlich; der Test ist in meinen Augen nur mal eben schnell geschrieben, weil so ließt er sich. Dieses Schema; "...aber" ist so altbacken... so habe ich in der fünften Klasse geschrieben.


Dieses altbackene Schema dient dazu, die Für und Wider von Rage möglichst akkurat darzustellen. Freut mich, wenn du das schon in der fünften Klasse beherrscht hast.


Daishi888 schrieb:


> Klar lassen sich Mängel wohl eindeutig erkennen, aber wenn ich lese, dass hier jemand das Spiel storniert, wegen dem Test hier... naja jedem das seine kann ich da nur sagen.
> Ich sags immer wieder; Relativ ist die Welt und so solltet Ihr auch den Test von PCGames sehen. PCG tritt ein wenig auf die Bremse, weil hier und da was nicht stimmt, dann kommt der nächste tritt ein wenig mehr auf die Bremse, weil er sein Unmut über die vermeintlichen Mängel äußert und dann wieder der nächste, der das Spiel storniert... Wer schon bisschen länger Auto fährt weiß was jetzt kommt; STAU!
> Ich möchte damit verdeutlichen, dass Ihr alle (fast) maßlos übertreibt!


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Rage hat eine Wertung von 87% bekommen, das ist immer noch verdammt gut. Niemand sollte deshalb überreagieren. Die Kritikpunkte bleiben deshalb aber bestehen.


Daishi888 schrieb:


> Der Test ließt sich nicht prikelnd, weil er einfach "schnell mal eben", so scheint es mir, geschrieben wurde! Wer meine Kommentare hier in letzter Zeit gelesen hat, weiß dass ich momentan mit PCGames eher unzufrieden bin was Qualität etc. pp angeht. Für mich ließt sich der Text, als ob da jemand gleich wieder zu BF3 beta zurück wollte. Sorry für die boshafte Unterstellung, aber das denke ich nun mal...


Du sagst selbst, dass es eine boshafte Unterstellung ist. Lass sie doch einfach weg, denn mehr als Unverständnis oder pure Ignoranz wirst du damit nicht ernten. Denn, warum sollte ich antworten, wenn mir jemand auf so einem Niveau begegnet?


Daishi888 schrieb:


> Einzig großer Kritikpunkt waren ja jetzt die Story und... ja und was noch? Die kleinen "Grafikbugs"?!. Zuerst wird geschrieben, dass die Grafik atemberaubend ist und im nächsten Zug wird "drauf rum gehaun". Zeigt mir ein einziges Spiel unserer, ich sag mal, 'Neuzeit', welches von solchen "Mängeln" verschont geblieben ist.


Die Grafik ist atemberaubend. Und natürlich muss sich ein Entwickler wie id software Kritik gefallen lassen, wenn die Texturen Probleme machen. Das Nachladen ist nicht nur einfach da, es stört und zwar massiv. In meinen Augen ist es durchaus möglich, die Grafik insgesamt zu loben und Details wie das Nachladeproblem zu kritisieren.


Daishi888 schrieb:


> Dass es Shooter mit sehr cooler inszinierter Story gibt, hatten wir schon, aber ist nicht DAS! Kriterium eines Shooters, meiner Meinung nach. Bei Shooter kommt es in ertser Linie auf die Kämpfe und das darum herum liegende Setting, spich 'Gelände' an, um wirklich Spaß zu machen und das ist ja laut Test sehr gut gelungen. Wer sich jetzt an der Story aufhängt, sollte lieber Tetris spielen...


Ansichtssache. Ich habe nichts gegen eine schlechte Story. Die meisten Spiele schaffen es nicht, eine vernünftige Geschichte zu erzählen. Aber was Rage präsentiert, ist in großen Teilen enttäuschend. So sehr, dass es eben negativ auffällt und nicht mehr mit „Die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt …“ abgehandelt werden kann. Ich verlange von id software keine epische Story. Aber das Skript dazu hätte sich dort ruhig mal jemand durchlesen können.


Daishi888 schrieb:


> Zumal der Test nichts über Multiplayer bzw. Coop aussagt, was in dei Wertung auch mit rein spielen sollte! Irre ich mich mich oder ist das ein Bestandteil des Spiels, welches bei der Wertung nicht außer acht gewerden lassen sollte?


PC Games trennt immer zwischen Einzel- und Mehrspielermodus. Die Zahl 87 bezieht sich auf den Einzelspielerpart. Den Mehrspielerbereich kann man leider getrost vernachlässigen.


Daishi888 schrieb:


> Genau das selbe hatten wir bei Warhammer: Space Marine und das Spiel hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht... hatte wirklich lange nicht mehr solche Jubelschreie wie bei diesem Game und meinereins (Jahrgang '81) hat schon einiges gespielt... Da hieß es auch; veraltete technik bla bla bla, aber sollte die Wertung nicht eine Spaß-Wertung sein........


Die Wertung ist eine Spaß(Spielspaß/Motivation, nenn es wie du willst)-Wertung. Ich bin übrigens Jahrgang ´79. Freut mich. Würde man Rage kühl objektiv bewerten, das Ergebnis wäre ein ganz anderes. Denn was das Spiel rettet (und, ich wiederhole mich gerne, richtig gut macht), sind die überaus spaßigen Ballereien.


Daishi888 schrieb:


> Gamstar hat bei mir schon vor paar Jährchen verspielt, wegen eben solchen Tests oder Subjektiven Meinungen, die man sich in der Branche einfach nicht erluben darf, meiner Meinung nach.


Erst forderst du subjektive Spaßwertungen, nun muss ein Test objektiv sein? Was denn nun?


Daishi888 schrieb:


> Klar ist es auch schwierig objektiv nach heutigen Standarts, welche auch nicht wirklich definiert sind (Was ist das Maß aller Dinge?), zu bewerten, aber in unserem Beispiel ließt sich der Test durch dass wirklich anfärgerische "...aber" zu großen Teil sehr negativ. Die Folge dessen kann jeder in den Comments nachlesen; Storniert, stoniert... ein Unding, weil RAGE, ach wenn ich es bis jetzt noch nicht gespielt habe, in meinen Augen, ein TOP-Game ist, was den Spaß betrifft und um nichts anderes geht es beim 'Zocken'.


Auch hier gebe ich dir Recht. Die negative Auswirkung des Wortes „aber“ habe ich unterschätzt. Mir war es vor allem wichtig, die positiven und negativen Eigenschaften in einem Atemzug zu nennen.


Daishi888 schrieb:


> Also kommt mal wieder runter von eurem hohen "Alles muss Perfekt sein"-Ross und zockt ein richtig gutes Game Namens RAGE!


Nochmal: 87% ist verdammt gut!


----------



## RobertHorn (5. Oktober 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich fand den Test nicht so schlecht. Mal eine Abwechslung zu "Pro und Kontra". Wenn man versucht etwas objektiv zu betrachten gibt es immer ein "aber".
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil hoffe das Herr Horn im nächsten Podcast über Rage spricht, da mich die subjektive Meinung viel mehr interessiert. Ich finde es viel interessanter was ein Shootererfahrener Tester persönlich von einem Spiel hält, als eine weit weniger emotionale objektive Betrachtung.


 
Definitives "JA". Wenn ihr also Fragen zu Rage habt, die ich dort beantworten soll, immer her damit!


----------



## Vordack (5. Oktober 2011)

RHorn schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist atemberaubend. Und natürlich muss sich ein Entwickler wie id software Kritik gefallen lassen, wenn die Texturen Probleme machen. Das Nachladen ist nicht nur einfach da, es stört und zwar massiv. In meinen Augen ist es durchaus möglich, die Grafik insgesamt zu loben und Details wie das Nachladeproblem zu kritisieren.



Vor dem Release das Spiel zu testen und dieses Problem zu bemängeln war leider etwas unglücklich da sich ja bereits neue Treiber der Grakas in Entwicklung befinden die dieses Problem beheben sollen.

Ich denke es wird, wenn dieses zutrifft, doch eine Anpassung der Wertung geben. Es scheint mir als sei dieser "Bug" einer der "unschönsten". Bei einem Shooter sind mir die Story und die RPG Elemente unwichtiger als eine verbuggte Grafik die einem bei fast jeder Bewegung nervt.


----------



## Daishi888 (5. Oktober 2011)

Okay, ich glaube an dieser Stelle muss ich einfach mal ein kurzes "Sorry" in Richtung RHorn werfen. Wollte Dich jetzt nicht so hart angreifen mit so boshaften Unterstellungen oder so Wörtchen wie "anfängerisch". Nehme ich zurück, wenn ich noch darf. Und werde versuchen das zu unterlassen 
Sind einfach die Pferde mit mir durchgegangen, weil mich es so gefuchst hat, dass Dein Bericht, als ich mir ihn durchgelesen habe, eher schlecht als recht über RAGE rüber kam, aber das musstest Du ja auch stück weit eingestehn und ich Danke Dir dafür.

Nichts desto trotz gehört die subjektive Meinung, welche mich natürlich auch sehr interessiert, am Ende eines Test unter den Radakteur-Kommentar. Der Test ansich sollte, meiner meinung nach, objektiv bleiben.

So muss weiterschaffen...

@RHorn finds toll, dass Du Dir die Zeit genommen hast um zu antworten.


----------



## RobertHorn (5. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Vor dem Release das Spiel zu testen und dieses Problem zu bemängeln war leider etwas unglücklich da sich ja bereits neue Treiber der Grakas in Entwicklung befinden die dieses Problem beheben sollen.


 
Ist es nicht. Zum einen geben ja die Entwickler und Publisher die Version explizit zum Testen frei. Zum anderen, und das ist viel wichtiger: Wir können beim Test ja keine Sachen berücksichtigen, die vielleicht irgendwann mal fertig werden. Sollten wir bei Rage Grafikfehler ignorieren, nur weil vielleicht später ein Treiber kommt, der das behebt? Das ließe sich auch auf Spiele-Bugs ausweiten. Sollen wir die auch ignorieren, weil der Publisher "ja sicher später einen Patch nachschiebt", der das Problem beheben wird?


----------



## Mentor501 (5. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Vor dem Release das Spiel zu testen und dieses Problem zu bemängeln war leider etwas unglücklich da sich ja bereits neue Treiber der Grakas in Entwicklung befinden die dieses Problem beheben sollen.
> 
> Ich denke es wird, wenn dieses zutrifft, doch eine Anpassung der Wertung geben. Es scheint mir als sei dieser "Bug" einer der "unschönsten". Bei einem Shooter sind mir die Story und die RPG Elemente unwichtiger als eine verbuggte Grafik die einem bei fast jeder Bewegung nervt.


 
Warum sollte er nicht darauf hinweisen? Ob vor oder nach Release spielt keine Rolle, die Testversion des Spiels ist final und macht Probleme, zumal in meinen Augen nicht die Grafikkartenhersteller dafür verantwortlich ihre Treiber an ein Spiel zu optimieren sondern umgekehrt, der Entwickler ist dafür verantwortlich sein Spiel an die Hard und Software anzupassen.

Edit: Der Horn war schneller... 

@Robert und andere:
Ich habe bezüglich der Bestellung eine Frage, wenn ich jetzt bei Amazon.co.uk die normale Standard Edition bestelle, die dort als einzige bereits mit einem Preis versehen ist, bekomme ich als "Vorbesteller" dann dennoch die Anarchy Edition?
Denn so war das ja eig. gedacht?!
Im deutschen Amazon kann man somit sinngemäß bisher auch nur die Anarchy Vorbestellen und nicht die Standard Edition.


----------



## Vordack (5. Oktober 2011)

RHorn schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. Zum einen geben ja die Entwickler und Publisher die Version explizit zum Testen frei. Zum anderen, und das ist viel wichtiger: Wir können beim Test ja keine Sachen berücksichtigen, die vielleicht irgendwann mal fertig werden. Sollten wir bei Rage Grafikfehler ignorieren, nur weil vielleicht später ein Treiber kommt, der das behebt? Das ließe sich auch auf Spiele-Bugs ausweiten. Sollen wir die auch ignorieren, weil der Publisher "ja sicher später einen Patch nachschiebt", der das Problem beheben wird?


 
Da hast Du mich wohl falsch verstanden bzw. ich mich falsch formuliert. Ich meinte der Umstand war unglücklich daß es zum Zeitpunkt des Tests (der vor Release stattfand) noch Probleme mit der Grafik gab, diese aber demnächst behoben werden (sollen^^).

Deswegen auch mein Kommentar zur Nachbewertung.



> zumal in meinen Augen nicht die Grafikkartenhersteller dafür verantwortlich ihre Treiber an ein Spiel zu optimieren sondern umgekehrt, der Entwickler ist dafür verantwortlich sein Spiel an die Hard und Software anzupassen.



Das halte ich für eine gewagte These. In einer perfekten Welt schon, ja.

Ich arbeite auch viel mit VBA und so. Wenn ich einen Code in die Hände bekomme der verbessert werden kann dann tue ich daß, auch wenn man dadurch andere Anpassungen vornehmen muss läuft das Gesamtsysstem nachher effizienter. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß ID den Graka-Heinis einfach ein Endprodukt hinstellt und meint: "Hier, das Spiel wird groß, sorgt besser dafür daß es keine Probleme gibt". Ich denke viel mehr daß während der Entwicklung viel mit NVIDIA & Co. zusammenarbeitet wird.

Daher sehe ich hier eher daß die Graka Entwickler warten bis das Spiel Gold ist um dann ein Treiber-Update zu veröffentlichen...


----------



## qninja (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir das Video zu dem Texture Streaming Bug eben mal angesehen.
Glaubt Ihr wirklich im Ernst das ein Spiel mit solch offensichtlichen Mängeln bei ID Software Gold Status erhält und in die Produktion geht? Ich glaube vielmehr, bzw. bin mir fast hundertprozentig sicher das die Fehler in der Soft- bzw. Hardware Konfiguration (schwache Graka, veraltete Treiber o.Ä.) der Kiste zu suchen sind. Mittlerweile gibt es viele weitere Gameplay Videos im Netz, sowohl mit Ati als auch NV Karten, und in keinem sind auch nur annähernd solch krasse Streaming Fehler zu erkennen wie in dem hier geposteten. 

Grüße


----------



## Pielau (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe zwei Fragen zur deutschen Version: 1. Ist sie wirklich Uncut ?
2. Kann ich die auch mit englischer Sprachausgabe spielen, oder muss ich dazu eine aus England Importieren ?


----------



## Arhey (5. Oktober 2011)

@qninja
Naja ich hatte mir paar Reviews angeschaut, da war es villeicht nicht so krass, aber immernoch deutlich zu sehen. Und die Hardware war top. In der Beschreibung wurde auch gemeint, dass es im Spiefluss einfach nur nervig ist.


----------



## Bora (5. Oktober 2011)

Für mich zählt bei einem Shooter in erster Linie die Atmosphäre getrieben durch die Story und eine glaubwürdige Umgebung (und damit meine ich keinen Fotorealismus).

Sich auflösende Gegner und flache Handlung ohne Tiefgang... ok, da bleibt für mich nicht viel übrig, warum ich mein Geld in das Spiel investieren soll. 

Ballern kann ich aktuell auch in der BF3 Beta.


----------



## Chriss8185 (5. Oktober 2011)

Pielau schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Fragen zur deutschen Version: 1. Ist sie wirklich Uncut ?
> 2. Kann ich die auch mit englischer Sprachausgabe spielen, oder muss ich dazu eine aus England Importieren ?


 

ja ist uncat geht aber nur in deustche sprache


----------



## RobertHorn (5. Oktober 2011)

Pielau schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Fragen zur deutschen Version: 1. Ist sie wirklich Uncut ?
> 2. Kann ich die auch mit englischer Sprachausgabe spielen, oder muss ich dazu eine aus England Importieren ?


 

1. Ja, uncut.
2. Angeblich kann man die deutsche Version nicht auf Englisch umstellen. Das konnten wir aber noch nicht verifizieren. (bei unserer Test-Version vor Ort ging es noch)


----------



## tavrosffm (5. Oktober 2011)

ich hatte da nochmal die frage (wie schon weiter unten gestellt) an rhorn.
wie ist das mit der spielzeit des sp?
10 std + 2 nebenmissionen im gegensatz zu den versprechungen des herrn carmack 25+ xy für nebenmissionen.
das ist doch eine extreme abweichung zu den versprechungen die vorher gemacht wurden.
habt ihr die mal beim durchspielen darauf angesprochen und was waren deren antworten?
wenn die hälfte der eigentlichen spielzeit irgendwo fehlt und dann beim testen auffällt dass es da irgendwelche logikfehler in der story gibt klingt das für mich wie wir schneiden das spiel mal in stücke (auch wenn es im nachhinein logikfehler gibt) um es dann später als dlc (typisch bethesda) raus zu bringen.

um mal den ganzen leuten einwenig zuspruch zu geben (die die ihr spiel schon stornieren)....es ist für mich verständlich wenn man als entwickler den leuten von  eierlegendenwollmilchsau erzählt sie praktisch heiß aufs spiel macht mit einem shooter einer anderen dimension etc. und am ende kommt dann "nur" ein solider fps raus.
ich finde die reaktionen der stornierer zwar auch übertrieben aber dennoch verständlich zähle ich mich doch auch zu denen die wohl drüber nachdenken 50 flocken für nen simplen shooter auszugeben.
zumal für mich der hauptgrund der für das spiel sprach das "open world fps" war das aber wiederrum total überflüssig wird wenn das spiel nach 10 std schluss macht und mich vorher schon durch ein eng gestriktes storylevel durch das spiel jagt.


----------



## lex23 (5. Oktober 2011)

RHorn schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt "nur" verschiedene Rennmodi (wo natürlich auch geballert wird, nur eben in Fahrzeugen) für leider nur vier Spieler.


 Danke für die Antwort Herr Horn


----------



## rohan123 (5. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, eigentlich schade. Das mit dem Texturnachladen hae ich im Video gesehen, und was ich da gesehen habe, hat mich erschreckt. Vor einem Patch, der Problem restlos der Vergangenheit angehören lässt, komt mir Rage nicht ins Haus. Das ist nicht notwendig, nach der langen entwicklungszeit.

Was den rest betriff: Kein Spiel ist makellos, und die neue Engine interessiert mich schon. Die Logik in der Geschichte mag zwar stören, aber das ist ja nicht alles. Wichtig sind mir super Grafik und technischer Feinschliff, vor allem Stabilität. 

Ablso ma abwarten udn Teetrinken bis zum Patch. Dann werden wir sehen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (6. Oktober 2011)

dank meiner SSD gibs keine sichtbaren texturnachlader allerdings ist die texturqualität der objekte wie kisten, tonnen,tische, stühle, schränke usw gerade mal auf dem niveau von  2002 . kein witz . http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/8666/rages.png
das sieht total komisch aus wenn da son high res NPC der extraklasse vor so matschige kisten steht


----------



## RoCCo1201 (6. Oktober 2011)

An IlllIIlllI . Dank deiner SSD keine sichtbaren Nachlader? 1.Nachlader sind sichtbar sonst wären es keine Nachlader...XD und 2. liegt das wohl eher an der Engine. Also hast du defnitiv welche^^ auch mit SSD. Ein Patch sollte das erst beheben können- keine SSD Festplatte. Ausserdem frage ich mich, wie du es spielen kannst? Bei Steam kann man es erst um 0.00Uhr am 7.10.11 donwloaden.
Das Game sieht so ganz gut aus, das Spielprinzip hört sich gut an. natrülich wie immer wird ein Game auf den Markt gehauen, was gleich wieder gepatch werden muss, schade. Die Nachladeaktion der Texturen sind denen nicht aufgefallen? ....n/c
Auf den Fotos Videos sieht man das es tolle Grafiken gibt, aber in Thema Objekte erinnert es mich stark an den Source Engine, Pottenhässlich und veraltet
Nach Call of Juarez :The Cartel, die nächste dicke Enttäuschung. Warte ich lieber auf die Kracher des Jahres wie BF3. CoD MW3 und Batman Arkham City. Das Game Rage empfehle ich persönlich nicht weiter.


----------



## NeO126 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi SSD's bringen bei Games keinen vorteil, der Flaschenhals ist da immer noch der CPU,RAM und Graka !


----------



## IlllIIlllI (6. Oktober 2011)

doch ne SSD feuert die texturen so schnell hinterher das man es zwar noch merkt aber nicht mehr wirklich sehen kann weils keine 0.01sek dauert   außerdem sind die texturen eh keine 2mb groß wie bei crysis


----------



## Chriss8185 (6. Oktober 2011)

lol warum kommt rage erst um 2uhr ? bei steam und nicht um 0uhr ?????


----------



## neoDEx77 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich versteh die Hetze nicht... klar, es gibt Schwächen aber irgendwie findet man doch immer etwas zu meckern. Gerade hierzulande sucht man doch regelrecht nach dem Haar in der Suppe. Nicht minder erstaunlich kommen immer gleich vermehrt die auf den Plan, die das Spiel nach 5 Minuten zockens "gleich wieder runterhauen"... na is klar! 

Die Leserwertung spiegelt meines Erachtens nicht das wieder, was man vom Spiel tatsächlich erwarten kann. Ich selbst mache jetzt nach 5 Stunden erstmals aus reiner Vernunft die Kiste aus. Andernfalls säße ich unter Garantie weitere 5-10 Stunden davor und würde mich in die Welt von Rage verlieren. Mir gefällt das Szenario über alle Maßen gut und ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sich für mind. 1h darauf einzulassen und dann erst zu entscheiden, ob es ein Hit ist oder nicht. 

Von mir ganz klar eine Empfehlung... hat mich total gefesselt und wird es die nächsten Monate sicher weiterhin!!!


----------



## thor70 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hab ne Amd 6870 ,CPU Amd P2 940 ,Asus Board 785 Chipsatz & Win7 64 und keine ssd^^
Der Amd Rage Grafiktreiber hat  bei mir alle Probleme Beseitigt.
Nach ein Paar Stunden spielen sag ich mal,fahren,zusammen Bauen von Teilen , Wege werden alle auf mini Karte angezeigt.Gute Endzeit Stimmung mit großem Baller Spaß nicht mehr und nicht weniger .Im großen und ganzen das was ich erwartet habe.
Wer Fallout etwas zu Langweilig findet und Bulletstrom zu Action Reich .Ist bei Rage genau richtig .


----------



## thor70 (7. Oktober 2011)

*ssd toll für wow viellecht interessant nur mal so als tip*

bei wow werden die ladezeiten kürzer z.B..
wir schon einege bemerkten bringt dir ne ssd nich veil bei ego shootern .



IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> doch ne SSD feuert die texturen so schnell hinterher das man es zwar noch merkt aber nicht mehr wirklich sehen kann weils keine 0.01sek dauert   außerdem sind die texturen eh keine 2mb groß wie bei crysis


----------



## Draikore (7. Oktober 2011)

Nicht so toll hatte mehr erwartet.
Und vor allem mehr Qualität bei  ~50 Euro.


----------



## golani79 (7. Oktober 2011)

RoCCo1201 schrieb:


> An IlllIIlllI . Ausserdem frage ich mich, wie du es spielen kannst? Bei Steam kann man es erst um 0.00Uhr am 7.10.11 donwloaden. Das Game Rage empfehle ich persönlich nicht weiter.



Proxyserver?



RoCCo1201 schrieb:


> [...]die nächste dicke Enttäuschung.[...]Das Game Rage empfehle ich persönlich nicht weiter.



Aaah ja, und das obwohl du es noch nicht einmal gespielt hast ...


----------



## Vordack (7. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt knapp 2 Stunden gespielt und was soll ich sagen, ich finde es toll 

Keine Texturfehler, eigentlich keine Bugs. Ich hab zwar so ne Schliere im Bildschirm wenn ich mich bewege, aber ich habe glaube ich gestern VSYNC nicht richtig aktiviert.

Warum ich es toll finde...

- Absolut geiles Szenario mit einem tollen Wasteland, grafisch gesehen. Es ist ja leider keine richtoge Open World, aber um das genau zu beurteilen habe ich noch nicht genug gespielt.
- Die Gegner sind einfach der Hammer von der Animation und so. Die KI ist auch nicht übel, die Gegner verstecken sich, ducken sich, laufen hinter Deckung, ziehen sich auch mal zurück...
- Das fahren geht einfacher von der Hand als in Borderlands da die WASD Steuerung benutzt wird. Geil, wenn man mit Tempo Gegen einen Poller fährt (werden benutzt um ein austeigen zu erzwingen) fliegt der Kerl in hohem Bogen aus dem Buggy 
- Das Interface finde ich gelungen. Das Waffenmenu daß man durch STRG aufruft ist gut - da kann man schnell Waffe und Muni auswählen. Diese Quickaction Slots finde ich auch echt praktisch.
- Die Charaktere die man trifft sind alle bis jetzt echt cool gemacht.
- Es gibt auch ne Möglichkeit Sachen selber herzustellen (echt simpel gemacht) und sein Auto zu verbessern (da ich es erst bekommen habe kann ich dazu nichts sagen).
- in 2 Stunden nicht ein Ruckler und kein Absturz (Win7 64)
- einer der wenigen Sooter bei denen ich mich bis jetzt 3 oder 4 mal echt erschreckt habe und zusammengezuckt bin.

An den Missionen kann ich bis jetzt nichts aussetzen. Typische Kost halt. Das Geballere find ich auch ID-mäßig. Da sind ein paar coole Ideen (z.B. monoscope, will aber nichts verraten^^)

Quicksave 

Was fällt mir negativ auf?

Die Spielwelt finde ich bis jetzt ein wenig "leblos". Man muss ja z.B. Zutaten für Sachen finden die man selber herstellen kann. Diese finde ich bis jetzt nur während den Missionen. Ich hätte mir heir etwas mehr gewünscht, das man auch im Wasteland zwischen Missionen diese finden kann, etwas wie in Rollenspielen Blumen plücken  Da hätte man viel mehr Anreiz ruch die Gegend zu fahren.

Das Grafikmenu soll nachgrericht werden wonei ich mit dem jetzigen keine Probleme habe. Funzt bei mir einwandfrei. Ich werde am WE mal ein paar Grafiktweaks probieren, mal schauen wie viel mein System packt.

Ansonsten...nö.. was anderes negatives fällt mir selbst beim intensiven Überlegen nicht auf. Alles in allem für mich ein sehr spaßiger Shooter der Borderlands ähnelt, auf Schwierig (es gibt noch einen schwereren) gut spielbar ist, etwas "mehr" als ein Shooter ist da man Autofahren und selber Sachen herstellen kann, dieses aber dezent zweitrangig bleibt. 

Wenn ich mir eine Wertung überlegen würde (was hat PCG gegeben??? 87%?), dann würde sie auch im hohen 80er an der 90 kratzen, ganz einfach weil ich finde das ein Shooter nicht mehr verdient


----------



## nolleX (7. Oktober 2011)

RoCCo1201 schrieb:


> Bei Steam kann man es erst um 0.00Uhr am 7.10.11 donwloaden.


 
Nö, das Spiel konntest du seit Anfang der Woche vorladen.

PS: ich zock das jetzt seit 4h und finde es einfach nur geil.
Allerdings find ich es schade, dass ausgerechnet jetzt diese Texturfehler vorkommen - und zwar extrem.
Bin gerade in der "Toten Stadt" um ins Krankenhaus zu gehen und viele Texturen (Säulen, Gebäude, Boden, Wände, ...) sind gerade sehr grausig matschig.

Hoffentlich bekommt man das noch in den Griff


----------



## golani79 (7. Oktober 2011)

Weil es auch Diskussionen wegen der verfügbaren Sprachen gab.
Habe die AT Version und dort kann man ohne Probleme verschiedene Sprachen wählen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten find ich das Spiel bisher ganz gut gelungen.
Hab derzeit nur mein 2. System zur Verfügung - Core 2 Duo E6750 | 4GB RAM | GTX 280 - aber es läuft eigentlich ganz gut.
Hab zwar auch die Nachladeprobleme mit den Texturen, aber so krass wie in dem Video, das auf PC Games gepostet war, ist es nicht.

Am Sonntag wenn ich wieder am Campus bin, werd ich kurz berichten wie es auf meinem Hauptrechner läuft.


----------



## LordNycon82 (7. Oktober 2011)

Komisch.... Erst der Riesen hype und jetzt alle am motzen!!! Ich weiss NICHT was ihr habt!???? Bei mir läuft das game ohne Make l!!! Mein System... Q9550 4GB RAM 1,5 TB Festplatte  Zotac GTX 480 Amp..... Hey leute ganz easy der nächst patch lässt nich lange auf sich warten. Bin so weit zufrieden mit dem game.... Grafik gut... gameplay gut...atmosphäre so lala... Aber das das Game is gut geworden.


----------



## usopia (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde auch, daß einige hier maßlos übertreiben und 87% sind noch lange kein "Reinfall". Story ist mir nicht so wichtig bei einem Shooter und das Ding mit dem Nachladen der Texturen wird sicherlich durch einen Patch behoben.
Eindrucksvolle Grafik und großartige Ballereien sind das, worauf es mir ankommt. Und das bietet Rage ja offenbar zur Genüge, ich werde dem Game auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben.


----------



## Weakmc (7. Oktober 2011)

Also Game is Top, trozdem finde ich für ein Unternehmen wie ID Software, die schon so lange auf dem Markt sind, es peinlich mir solche matchigen Texturen zu Präsentieren. 

Und der ganze Zirkus mit dem Tuning und Einstellungen, das Aktivieren von High Res Texturen ist alles Quatsch. Bringt -> 0

87% ist voll OK für das Game..... Spiel Spass garantiert.....


----------



## Phone83 (7. Oktober 2011)

habe es mir auch gekauft, und nur ganz minimale probleme mit dem nachladen sonst alles anschlag was die einstellngen hergeben...und trotzdem werd ich das gefühl nicht los das das game auf basis von doom 3 aufgebaut ist.
das spielgefühl und sehr sehr viele texturen erinnern mich  zu stark daran. jede kachel, die toiletten und waschbecken sehen aus als hätten sie sie ein zu eins aus doom 3 übernommen oO und abgesehen von den bergen die ganz nett aussehen sieht man kaum eine schöne textur die das wort NEXT gen verdient hätte. Schon mal wer auf die lächerlichen bitmap büschel  geachtet :/
wenn man auf einem hohen punkt steht dann sieht man das ausmaß der hässlichkeit ^^

atmo ist gut und syncro ist für deutscheland auch top nur die musikschleife ist schlecht geschnitten jedenfalls im ersten abschnitt des games

87% is keine schlechte wertung nur wir haben wohl alle mehr erwartet jeenfalls habe ich ein fertiges  *nextgen produkt* erwartet wie die erste trailer vermuten ließen


----------



## Drogeriet87 (7. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel ist Crap ....


----------



## FriScho (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich kriege in der Stadt dieses komische Flackern bei den Figuren. Wenn man im Moment des Flackerns einen Screenshot macht sieht das so aus:
http://i.imgur.com/LzZFD.jpg

Gibt es dafür schon einen Fix? Das Spiel ist total betamäßig. Eigentlich unverschämt es in dem Zustand zu releasen.


----------



## Drogeriet87 (8. Oktober 2011)

FriScho schrieb:


> Ich kriege in der Stadt dieses komische Flackern bei den Figuren. Wenn man im Moment des Flackerns einen Screenshot macht sieht das so aus:
> http://i.imgur.com/LzZFD.jpg
> 
> Gibt es dafür schon einen Fix? Das Spiel ist total betamäßig. Eigentlich unverschämt es in dem Zustand zu releasen.


 
Liegt an deinem System Hard/Software denn ich hab solche Furunkel nicht ..
Unverschämt es immer gleich auf die entwickler zu schieben !


----------



## nuuub (8. Oktober 2011)

Also, der stand der Dinge aus meiner Sicht.

Das Spiel ist Gut. Es ist nicht Bahnbrechend, aber es ist Gut.

Grafik nachladezeiten sind bei mir minimal, sichtbar nur wenn man  wirklich darauf achtet. Benutze den letzten Nvidia Beta Treiber. Q6600, 4  GB ram, 560Ti GraKa. FOV auf 95. Keine abstürze.

Rage hat nicht die Spieltiefe eines Fallout 3, aber es hat auch nicht die Langeweile eines Borderlands.

Die Möglichkeit sich Sachen "Zusammen zu basteln" ist gut umgesetzt. Der  Kampfroboter oder der Kampfturm kann man gut einsetzen. Die Rennen und  die Möglichkeit sein Auto "Aufzumotzen" sind eine coole Abwechslung zum  "Ballerspass". Die Charaktere in den Städten sind gut gemacht, jeder für sich auf seine Art verrückt ^^ 

Es ist kein "Open World" Spiel wie Fallout 3. Es ist aber auch kein "Schlauch Game" wie Doom.

Habe hier im Forum die Bezeichnung "Open Schlauch Shooter" gelesen und darüber gelacht, aber dennoch trifft die Bezeichnung zu.

Die Story ist nicht sonderlich Spannend, sie haut einen nicht um. Vor  allem dieses ständige "Du bist soooooo wichtig für uns alle" von allen  seiten.

Ja warum eigentlich bin ich so wichtig??? Bis jetzt keine Antwort bekommen.

Dennoch, ein guter BallerShooter, Die PumpGun mit explosiv Munition  laden und auf die Mutantenjagd gehen. Die Schrottkiste mit Rammbock und  einem v10 bestücken und ein paar Banditenkisten in die Luft jagen.

Ich empfehle das Spiel weiter, hab schon für viel schlechtere Spiele Geld ausgegeben.

Nicht Bahnbrechend oder Wegweisend, aber Gut.

mfg, Nuuub


----------



## der-jan (8. Oktober 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Eben.
> Wenn Shooter eine gute Story bräuchten, hätte es wohl nie
> HL 1
> HL 2 + Episoden
> ...



das merkwürdige ist ja, daß in den tests damals die "story" von hl2 und den episoden sehr gelobt wurde obwohl da eher ne starke atmosphäre aufgebaut  als wirklich "was erzählt" wird und auch die cliffhanger an den enden könnte man bei den hl2 sachen als "enttäuschende" spielenden bezeichnen - machte man aber nicht - aber jetzt bei rage wird das angeführt hmmm - seh da keine klare linie


----------



## Fresh1981 (8. Oktober 2011)

Seid wann hat ein ID Software Spiel ne gut durchdachte Story?Wer braucht die bitte in einem Soiel wie Rage!Wenn ich ne gute Stoy will zocke ich DeusEx!Allerdings wird man bei Rage gut unterhalten da ist die Story eher zweitrangik denke ich!
Ausserdem verwechseln viele Shooter mit Rollenspielen z.B. Fallout 3ist kein EgoShooter sondern ein Rollenspiel oder ist Oblivion auch ein EgoShooter


----------



## der-jan (8. Oktober 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Ausserdem verwechseln viele Shooter mit Rollenspielen z.B. Fallout 3ist kein EgoShooter sondern ein Rollenspiel oder ist Oblivion auch ein EgoShooter


Egoshooter charakterisiert die Perspetive der Spielfigur und nicht vorrangig das Gameplay, da stet zwar "-shooter" aber das Schießen gibt es ja in mehreren Spielegenres  nicht nur in Actionspielen, daher ist Fallout 3 definitiv ein Egoshooter und ein Rollenspiel 

rage ist ein actionspiel, fallout 3 und oblivion sind rollenspiele - ich glaube das ist die unterscheidung auf die du hinweisen wolltest


----------



## nuuub (8. Oktober 2011)

Früher war vieles einfacher...

First-Person-Shooter ---> Ego ansicht, Schlauchlevel, bum bum bum --> zb Doom.
Third-Person-Shooter ---> Dritte Person ansicht, Schlauchlevel, bum bum bum --> zb Max Payne.
Role-Playing-Game ---> Open World, Charakter aufleveln, Handeln, Ausrüstung beschaffen,  --> zb Baldur´s Gate

Fresh1981, hier verwechselt niemand Rollenspiele mit EgoShootern.

Früher waren Rollenspiele meistens im Mittelalter angesamelt. Deshalb hab ich sie persönlich auch nie gespielt, hatte keine lust mit einem Schwert oder Axt bewaffnet auf eine groß gewachsene Katze durch die Gegend zu reiten.

Fallout 3 ist eine mischung aus TPS und RPG. Ein ARPG. (Action Role Playing Game).

Dazu zählen solche Spiele wie Fallout 3 oder Stalker. Ein Shooter (egal ob First oder Third) und Rollenspiel.

Rage wurde damals als ein Open World Spiel beworben was aber so nicht stimmt. Die verschiedene Level Bereiche sind immer noch nach gute alten Schlauch Tradition, aber um dorthin zu kommen fährt man mit dem Auto in einer "Open World". Da passt wirklich "Open Schlauch World".

Persönlich würde es mir besser gefallen wenn Rage mehr so wäre wie ein Fallout 3. Diese Mischung aus "Ballerei", einer guten Storyline und das Aufleveln, Ausrüstung verbessern trifft genau meinen Geschmack. Dachte auch dass Rage genauso wird. War ein fehler so zu denken ^^

Borderlands hat mich gelangweilt, die gefühlte eine Milliarde verschiedenen Waffen hat dazu geführt dass man ständig die Waffen wechseln musste. Die Quests waren auch nicht sonderlich Packend und besondere Belohnung gab es auch nicht. Nach ein paar Stunden flog das Spiel von der HD.

Rage hat da mehr zu bieten, trotz der "Open Schlauch World" Welt. Hier sorgen die Autorennen und die verschiedenen Bastel Möglichkeiten dafür dass es nicht Langweilig wird.

Rage hat meine Erwartungen leider nicht erfüllt, aber eine Enttäuschung ist es auch nicht.


----------



## der-jan (8. Oktober 2011)

nuuub schrieb:


> Rage wurde damals als ein Open World Spiel beworben was aber so nicht stimmt. Die verschiedene Level Bereiche sind immer noch nach gute alten Schlauch Tradition, aber um dorthin zu kommen fährt man mit dem Auto in einer "Open World". Da passt wirklich "Open Schlauch World".


Verstehe den Grund für den neuen Begriff nicht - die meisten open world Titel sind doch ähnlich aufgebaut - es gibt abgetrennte "Instanzen", "Dungeons" etc

open world ist wie Jahrmarkt - das "Offene" die Freiheit die der Spieler hat ist zu Entscheiden in welcher Reihenfolge er die verschiedenen Buden und Fahrgeschäfte besucht, daß Buden und Fahrgeschäfte jeweils "abgegrenzte Gebiete" sind versteht sich.

Wenn man in Rage entscheiden kann in welche "Schlauchlevelmission" man als nächstes will, dann ist es ganz normal open world ohne jede Einschränkung, wenn es wie bei Mafia 1 so ist, daß man eine feste Reihenfolge der Missionen hat und man "nur zur Spielzeitverlängerung" durch die Spielwelt von Mission zu Mission fährt - dann ist es überhaupt kein open world - ein Zwischending dazwischen gibt es glaub ich nicht.


----------



## nuuub (8. Oktober 2011)

@der-jan

So viele Entscheidungen trifft man bei Rage nicht. Man wird an der Hand geführt von einem Punkt zum anderen. Natürlich ist es bei so einem Spiel wie Fallout 3 der Fall, eine Quest Linie bleibt nun mal eine Linie. Allerdings hab ich bei Fallout die Wahl zu entscheiden WIE ich die Quest löse, ich kann mich für eine Seite entscheiden, kann wählen zwischen "Gut" und "Böse" kann es mit Waffengewalt lösen, mit Geld oder Überredungskünsten.

Quests bei zb Borderlands oder jetzt bei Rage sind einfach:

Banditen/Mutanten haben Überfallen/Geklaut, also geh hin, mach sie alle und beschaffe es wieder.

Unter Open World verstehe ich zb dass ich in der "Welt" umher streifen kann auf der Suche. Bei Stalker zb waren es auch Leveln mit Ladezeit, aber du konntest in den Leveln überall hin, konntest nach Artefakten suchen oder nach Verstecken. Mutanten jagen und Mutantenteile sammeln.

Bei Fallout 3 musstest du erst mal blind durch die Gegend ziehen um orte zu suchen, überall konntest du etwas finden dass du gebrauchen konntest. Die wenigsten Orte wurden dir "gezeigt" durch irgendeine Quest. Das herum streifen hatte einen Sinn, Mutanten jagd, Geld sammeln, Hochleveln, neue orte entdecken.

Bei Rage hast du ja nicht mal eine große Map, (oder hab ich sie noch nicht gefunden?), bei jeder Quest wird dir auf der Minimap aufdringlich gezeigt wohin du fahren musst. Im Ödland, im Gegensatz zu Fallout, triffst du ein paar Banditenautos und mehr nicht.

Hätte mir mehr verlassene Siedlungen gewünscht, nur mit ein paar Mutanten, wo es sich lohnt Auszusteigen um es zu untersuchen. Vieleicht ein paar speziele Rüstungsgegenstände die man nicht kaufen oder als Quest belohnung bekommen kann. Ein paar spezielle Sachen die man nur finden kann wenn man die Welt erkundet.

So was verstehe ich unter "Open World Spiel". Mehr Entscheidungen die ich treffen kann WIE ich eine Quest löse. Mehr Freiheit im Ödland sinnvoll durch die Gegend zu Streifen.

Du kannst auch in Rage 1 Stunde lang durch die Gegend fahren, bringt dir aber nicht viel.


----------



## Vordack (8. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt werden Shooter schon mit Rollenspielen verglichen... Wird ja immer lächerlicher was hier abgeht.


----------



## Vordack (8. Oktober 2011)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ja warum eigentlich bin ich so wichtig??? Bis jetzt keine Antwort bekommen.



Es ist Endzeit. Ich bin noch ein echter unverseuchter Mensch mit Genen ohne Mutation. Da bin ich natürlich wichtig.

Kennt man doch aus vielen Endzeit Filmen.


----------



## nuuub (8. Oktober 2011)

@Vordack

Was ist daran Lächerlich?

Rage wurde als ein "Open World" Spiel gehypt, nicht nur als ein irgendein "Shooter". Es wurde immer wieder erwähnt dass man viele Freiheiten hat. "Open World" bedeutet für mich automatisch dass ich mehr Entscheidungen treffen kann, mehr Freiheiten im Spiel hab. Ähnlich wie Fallout 3.

Das ist aber in Rage nicht der Fall.

Nicht dass du mich falsch verstehst, Rage finde ich als FPS sehr gut gelungen, die Grafik gefällt mir, die NPC sehen gut aus, das verhalten der Gegner wenn sie getroffen werden hat mich Positiv überrascht. Sowas hab ich in keinem anderem Shooter gesehen. Es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten die Gegner zu bekämpfen. Nicht nur "normale" Waffen, auch die die man selber Basteln kann.

Als Shooter finde ich, ist es ein sehr gelungenes Spiel das Spaß macht und das Geld wert ist.

ABER:

Als ein "Open World" Spiel, nun ja, kläglich gescheitert. Und schließlich wurden wir durch das "gehype" genau auf so ein Spiel vorbereitet.

Deswegen nochmal, ein Spiel im stille Fallout 3 hab ich erwartet, und viele andere wahrscheinlich auch. Den das wurde uns erzählt.
Das haben wir definitiv nicht bekommen.

ABER: Es ist ein gutes Spiel geworden dass ein ordentlicher Shooter ist.


----------



## nuuub (8. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja, das Ende ist auch enttäuschend.

15 Stunden gebraucht.

Missionen soweit alle erledigt die ich bekommen konnte. Rennen so ziemlich alle als erster abgeschlossen. Spielkarten fast alle gefunden.

Also "Durchgerannt" bin ich nicht.

15 Stunden Spielzeit sind gut. Aber auch nicht überragend.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad nimmt auch nicht wirklich zu mit der Zeit. Kein einziger Moment da gewesen wo ich das Gefühl hatte meine Razer an die Wand werfen zu müssen...

Die Story bis zum Schluss auch nicht wirklich Packend.

Vermisse in solchen Spielen richtige Endgegner die einen zum Wahnsinn treiben wie früher. Wo man als Spieler mit zusammen gebissenen Zähnen vor dem Monitor sitzt und sich nach dem x-ten Neuladen denkt "Aaaaaber jetzt krieg ich dich du kleiner *******" 

Diejenigen die ü30 sind werden mich verstehen ^^

Naja, war ein gutes Spiel. Irgendwann wird es nochmal ausgepackt und mit DLC´s durchgespielt wenn sie erst mal alle draußen sind.


----------



## boyclar (8. Oktober 2011)

nuuub schrieb:


> Vermisse in solchen Spielen richtige Endgegner die einen zum Wahnsinn treiben wie früher. Wo man als Spieler mit zusammen gebissenen Zähnen vor dem Monitor sitzt und sich nach dem x-ten Neuladen denkt "Aaaaaber jetzt krieg ich dich du kleiner *******"
> .



Kenne das Gefühl noch von the witcher 2 beim ersten kampf gegen Letho... ich dachte ich dreh gleich durch :p


----------



## cynolebias (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung ihr habt viel zu viel Counter Strike gespielt. Ihr wißt solche Spiele echt nicht würdigen. Und die Aussage mit "Open World" habt ihr PCGames und anderen Zeitschriften zu verdanken, auf der Website und auf der Verpackung steht davon garnichts. Mindestens die hälfte der PCGames-Beiträge enthalten Lügen, Behauptungen und Vermutungen. Das hat wirklich nichts mehr Pressefreiheit  zu tun. Das geht soweit, dass man sich dazu berufen fühlt, derartige Kommentare zu verfassen.


----------



## nuuub (8. Oktober 2011)

@cynolebias

Was hat das mit CS zu tun? Gerade als CS Spieler müsste man doch die Abwechslung in solchen Spielen würdigen 

Wohl eher bin ich verwöhnt durch solche Spiele wie Fallout 3 und durch die MOD NLC6 für Stalker SoC.

Bei Fallout stimmte die Spieldauer und die Freiheit. Vor allem Fallout 3 (nicht New Vegas) als GOTY.

Bei NLC6 der Schwierigkeitsgrad und der Realismus. (abgesehen von den Mutanten, der Zone, der Artefakten usw usw usw ^^)

Klar ist es ein Spiel, aber solche MOD´s wie NLC6 zeigen doch dass es möglich ist ein Spiel zu machen dass Entscheidungsfreiheiten beinhaltet, einen hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad das ganze Spiel über und einen gewissen maß an Realismus.
MOD´s wie NLC6 werden von Leuten gemacht die daran nichts verdienen, und dennoch sind die Ergebnise weitaus besser als die Meisten der Spiele die heutzutage von ihren Machern als  "Bahnbrechend" bezeichnet werden.

Es ist ja schon geklärt, Rage gehört nicht zu der Sorte Spiele. Rage ist NUR ein Shooter. Ein sehr guter, aber auch kein (Spiele)Weltbewegender.

Spiele mal NLC6 auf dem einfachstem Schwierigkeitsgrad, danach werden dir alle andere FPS Spiele vorkommen wie Kindergeburtstag. Ein feindlicher Treffer und du darfst neu anfangen. Ein falscher schritt und du landest in eine Anomalie. Nix mit "Medipack" fressend durch die Gegend laufen.

Seit NLC6 fange ich alle "Ballerspiele" gleich auf "Hardcore" an. ^^

ps: CS seit Beta. Also seit über 10 Jahren.


----------



## cydrake (8. Oktober 2011)

nach 3 stunden muss ich leider sagen: Emotions-loser Einweg shooter mit brauchbarer Grafik. Spielt sich wie ne Mischung aus Borderlands und Doom 3. 

Zum Glück, ist es noch im Karton von Amazon eingeschweißt, und geht zurück an A. 1-Click Voll-Demo sei dank. 

Edit: 'Einweg' im Bezug auf Wiederspielbarkeit in meine Augen.


----------



## Oray (9. Oktober 2011)

Mein Gott bist du Causal Gamer oder was ? 
Hammer Spiel !!! 
Emotionlos ? Hallo ??? Jeder Charakter Interagiert einzigartig und einfach Super ! 
EGAL ... ich fang gar nicht erst an ! 

RAGE EIN KILLA SPIEL !!! UNGLAUBLICH !!


----------



## battschack (9. Oktober 2011)

Lade gerade eben den patch runter 124,9mb groß hoffen wir das sie alles richtig gemacht haben 

Update infos stehen auch im steam bereit was geändert wurde usw...


----------



## battschack (9. Oktober 2011)

Die haben gerade mal 3einstell möglichkeiten mehr zur verfügung gestellt naja immer hin was  ...


----------



## usopia (9. Oktober 2011)

Die letzten Kommentare hier bestärken mich gerade noch mehr, Rage eine Chance zu geben. Jedenfalls bin ich froh, daß es nicht so geworden ist wie z.B. Fallout3 sondern "eher ein Shooter" und daß ich nicht ständig irgendwelche blöden Sachen einsammeln muß. Das ist mir letztens in Dead Island schon total auf'n Sack gegangen.

Nicht falsch verstehen: jedem, der o.g. Games mag, sei es gegönnt. Möchte keine Geschmacks-Diskussion lostreten.


----------



## battschack (9. Oktober 2011)

@usopia

Warte am besten noch 1-2patches ab!
Bei mir ist es wenigstens einigermasen gelaufen mit cfg ändern usw jetz crasht es jede 5minuten seit es gepatcht wurde...

Aber eins ist sicher spaß macht es nur nicht mit den ganzen kack bugs... Jedes mal kackts mitten im mission ab so das man jede minute speichern muss das man ja ned alles von vorne machen muss


----------



## Fresh1981 (9. Oktober 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> Egoshooter charakterisiert die Perspetive der Spielfigur und nicht vorrangig das Gameplay, da stet zwar "-shooter" aber das Schießen gibt es ja in mehreren Spielegenres  nicht nur in Actionspielen, daher ist Fallout 3 definitiv ein Egoshooter und ein Rollenspiel
> 
> rage ist ein actionspiel, fallout 3 und oblivion sind rollenspiele - ich glaube das ist die unterscheidung auf die du hinweisen wolltest


 
Ja gut habe mich das habe nicht gemacht!Habe mich da etwas unbeholfen ausgedrückt!Aber du hast vollkommen Recht!


----------



## fatal-illusion (9. Oktober 2011)

nuuub schrieb:


> Nun ja, das Ende ist auch enttäuschend.
> 
> 15 Stunden gebraucht.
> 
> ...


 
Herzlichen Dank für diesen Beitrag nuuuub. Ich zähle zu den Ü30 und auf sowas in der Art hatte ich gewartet  Ich war auch lange am überlegen ob ich mir Rage holen sollte oder nicht, nachdem, was du hier schreibst, wird's dann wohl doch eher die Budgetversion irgendwann. Aus all den Tests / Re/previews konnt ich nie recht rauslesen, ob Rage jetzt irgendwas ganz besonders macht, kA irgendwelche Innovationen, Story etc...ok gut, Story wurde ja schon mehrfach bemängelt...aber das Gesamtpaket klingt für mich durchwiegend eher als "Standard"Kost bzw. Shooter. No offence gegen all Jene, die das Spiel lieben, möget ihr lange euren Spaß dran haben!

Für mich persönlich wars eher die Frage, ob ich Rage unbedingt haben MUSS a la Mass Effect/Fallout 3 etc..(persönlich gesehen), oder eben nicht und nach allem, was ich so lese hier....reicht das Ding wohl später auch noch zu einem etwas günstigerem Preis  Danke noch mal und allen Anderen ein tolles Spiel-WE!


----------



## nuuub (9. Oktober 2011)

@fatal-illusion

Gern geschehen. Wir Spieler der alten Garde verstehen uns 

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, wäre ich jetzt 20 würde ich sagen, "Was labbert ihr da! Das Spiel ist der hammer! Oberaffenmegageil!" ^^

Vermute mit dem alter will man in so einem Spiel auch eine gewisse Herausforderung, mehr Story, mehr Logik. Die normalen Shooter bieten es einem nicht, das haben sie ehrlich gesagt noch nie. Und der Schwierigkeitsgrad... Auf "Albtraum" gespielt, 5 oder 6 mal gestorben. Ist eigentlich ein witz... :/

Keine Frage, Rage ist ein sehr guter Shooter mit einer guten Grafik und lockeren Ansätzen eines RPG´s.

Es passt irgendwie nirgendwo rein finde ich. Für einen "gehirn-aus-bum-bum-bum-shooter" ala Doom ist es zu gut, für ein ARPG ala Fallout 3 wiederum viel zu schlecht. Die Ansätze eines ARPG sind ja da, keine Frage, so als ob ID richtung ARPG gehen wollte, es aber nicht so richtig konnte...

Für die meines Alters, die auf der suche nach Herausforderung, Spieldauer, vielen Quests, ein richtiges Handelssystem mit Tauschgeschäften in einem FPS suchen, empfehle ich Stalker SoC und die MOD´s NLC6 und Soljanka Deluxe. Einfach mal auf youtube Soljanka Deluxe eingeben.

Oder kennt sonst jemand ein Spiel indem es richtige Magazine für Waffen gibt die auch richtig geladen werden müssen? 

Es muss erwähnt werden, NLC6 ist Hardcore Balanced, und ich meine auch HARDCORE. Danach schockt euch in der FPS welt nichts mehr ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRS6yagcQPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Nosi11 (9. Oktober 2011)

ich hab zum glück nichts neues von dem spiel erwartet, daher bin ich auch nicht entäuscht.
gut, eine tiefere story hätte ich mir schon gewünscht, aber naja.
bin heilfroh dass es keine wirkliche open world wie in fallout 3 geworden ist. wenn ich sowas spielen will, naja, dann spiel ich fallout eben. aber ich wollte einen shooter kaufen, und den hab ich jetzt auch.
wie die gegner auf dich zurasen ist einfach einzigartig. ich finde die ballerei lässt kaum wünsche offen. schade finde ich dass es nicht mehr räume für das mutant bash tv gibt. allein das wär schon ein grund die 47 euro zu bezahlen.

das grundsätzliche spielprinzip ist genau wie in borderlands, nur eben um ein paar ecken besser.


----------



## usopia (9. Oktober 2011)

nuuub schrieb:


> [...]Wir Spieler der alten Garde verstehen uns
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, wäre ich jetzt 20 würde ich sagen, "Was labbert ihr da! Das Spiel ist der hammer! Oberaffenmegageil!" [...]
> 
> Für die meines Alters, die auf der suche nach Herausforderung, Spieldauer, vielen Quests, ein richtiges Handelssystem mit Tauschgeschäften in einem FPS suchen[...]



Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber was hat das alles mit dem Alter zu tun? Sicher gibt es auch jüngere Spieler, die solche Ansprüche an ein Game haben. Auf die Sache mit dem Alter braucht sich echt keiner hier irgendetwas einbilden.
Ich habe früher auch alle möglichen Genres ausprobiert bzw. bis zum Abwinken gezockt. Heute will ich nur noch gute Ego-Shooter-Ballerei und ich bin mir sehr sicher, daß ich älter bin als du/ihr bzw. einer der ältesten Säcke hier überhaupt bin...


----------



## fatal-illusion (9. Oktober 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber was hat das alles mit dem Alter zu tun? Sicher gibt es auch jüngere Spieler, die solche Ansprüche an ein Game haben. Auf die Sache mit dem Alter braucht sich echt keiner hier irgendetwas einbilden.
> Ich habe früher auch alle möglichen Genres ausprobiert bzw. bis zum Abwinken gezockt. Heute will ich nur noch gute Ego-Shooter-Ballerei und ich bin mir sehr sicher, daß ich älter bin als du/ihr bzw. einer der ältesten Säcke hier überhaupt bin...


 
Hm usopia, ebenso wenig böse gemeint, aber in meinem - was die Zocker betrifft virtuellen - Bekannten/Freundeskreis ist diese Tendenz durchaus spürbar. Die Jüngeren in den div. Freundeslisten haben tatsächlich meist mehr Spaß an Actionorgien a la CoD & Co. während die etwas "Älteren" sich meist durchgehend Spielen wie FO3, ME & Co. zuwenden. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich! die Regel und meine Güte, ab und an ist mir auch einfach nur nach einer schnellen unkomplizierten online Shooterhatz. Wie überall kann und sollte man natürlich nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, dennoch fällt - mir zumindest - in diesem Fall diese Tendenz auf, je "älter", desto andere Ansprüche. Viell. auch etwas unglücklich von mir im 1. Post ausgedrückt, das Alter beim Zocken empfand ich meist eher irrelevant, ich bin online auf 30+ "Kinder" gestossen und umgekehrt auch auf durchaus "reife" ~ 18jährige. Spaß muss es machen...ob den nun jemand an Sudoku am PC oder Rage hat.... 

€: Was wie gesagt nicht heissen soll, dass ich mich - auf Grund des Alters - nur auf "intelligente" Spiele stürzen würde...ich habe/hatte genau so meinen Spaß an z.B. Dead Island....und stumpfsinniger geht es ja kaum  Aber das soll hier auch nich zu sehr vom Thema abweichen. Ich danke allen, die ihr/e Meinung/persönliche Einschätzung zu Rage abgegeben haben und mir so zur pro/contra Kaufentscheidung verholfen haben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Oktober 2011)

Nach 9 Stunden Spielzeit ist mein bisheriger Eindruck von Rage überwiegend positiv. 
Das Spiel bringt genau das was ich erwartet hatte: geile Shooter Passagen, eine coole Endzeitwelt, ein paar RPG-Elemente, sehr schöne Grafik und interessante Charaktere.

Etwas mehr Story und Logik wären zwar wünschenswert gewesen, allerdings hatte ich dahingehend auch nicht wirklich viel erwartet, bei Rage geht es mir wirklich hauptsächlich um die Action und die wird zu genüge geboten.
Die Autorennen machen prinzipiell Spass, allerdings hätte man diesen Punkt auch etwas mehr ausreizen können, sprich noch mehr und vor allem schwierigere Rennen, mehr Autos und noch mehr verschieden Waffen an den Autos etc.

Die Grafik finde ich sehr gut, vor allem auf mittlere und weite Distanz sieht die idtech 5 einfach erstklassig aus. Da kann ich über die vielen matchigen Texturen locker hinwegsehen. Das vielmals kritisierte Problem mit dem Nachladen der Texturen finde ich persönlich auch nicht so schlimm,an manchen Stellen fällt es zwar unangenehm ins Auge, aber den Spielfluss stört es überhaupt nicht. Ist auf keinen Fall ein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.

Insgesamt ist Rage zwar keine Revolution (wie ich es mir eigentlich erhofft hatte ) aber trotzdem immer noch ein genialer Shooter. Und ich freue mich darauf nächste Woche noch einige Stunden damit verbringen zu können. Wenn es die Arbeit zulässt :-p


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich find das game auch geil und das sich einige über die Spieldauer aufregen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! Habs durch und hab 25 Stunden gebraucht mit allen drum und dran. Der Multiplayer is auch gelungen find ich.


----------



## peterrrsauer (10. Oktober 2011)

Nunja ich bin der meinung dass das spiel von der idee her superfrech borderlands und fallout kopiert, eine neue grafik engine benutzt und nochn bisschen mutanten ins spiel bringt ... ganz ehrlich ist es ein potpourri, zwar jetz nich der kracher, is aber auch kein totalausfall.

Pro:
Die shooterpassagen sind gelungen, die atmosphäre ist toll, die gegner sind flink und listig, ich war positiv überrascht 
Grafisch eine Augenweide 
Tolle Dialoge und Sprecher, besonders auf Englisch

Kontra:
Die Story ist superlame und hat null Spannung erzeugt und wo irgendetwas zusammengeschustert wurde um einen Rahmen zu schaffen 
Ich finde das is eines der spiele wo wohl druck da war und man ein unfertiges spiel auf den markt bringen musste. am open world prinzip hätte man noch arbeiten können und die rennspielelemente noch mehr verfeinern, auch die technik ist verbesserungswürdig.
Die rollenspielaspekte habe ich vergebens gesucht, wo bitteschön sind die ? 

Im großen und ganzen ein mäßig bis gutes game das man sich ansehen sollte
In diesem Spiel steckt unheimlich viel potenzial, schade, denn es hätte ein echter meilenstein werden können 
Aber ich bin gespannt auf einen Nachfolger, mit open world, mehr möglichkeiten, einer packenden rahmenhandlung und mehr bosskämpfen ..


----------



## nuuub (11. Oktober 2011)

Nachtrag.

Zu erst mal die Grafik.

RAGE | Do Not Argue

Alles auf "Very High".

Q6600, 4 GB RAM, 560Ti, Win7. Keine Lags, alles wunderbar flüssig. Keine ahnung was sich ID dabei gedacht hat das Spiel die Grafikeinstellungen selber machen zu lassen.

Ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Sieht wirklich gut aus, gefällt mir sehr gut. Komischer weise, obwohl jetzt alles auf "Very High", gibt es diese Grafik nachlade Verzögerung beim schnellem drehen gar nicht mehr bei mir.

Zum zweiten, der Multiplayer.

Also ganz ehrlich, es macht verdammt süchtig andere Autos in die Luft zu jagen 
Coop Modus finde ich auch ganz gut gelungen.

So wie es aussieht wird das Spiel doch noch eine weile auf meinem PC bleiben. ^^

Jemand lust die Legenden des Ödlands auf "Albtraum" im coop durch zu spielen? ^^


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (11. Oktober 2011)

Also ich würde gerne! Such selber nochn Mitspieler.


----------



## Hawkins (13. Oktober 2011)

Hab das Game heute nach ca 14h Spielzeit durchgespielt. Missionen und Rennen hab ich alle gemacht (kann sein das ich 1-2 übersehn hab).

Ich hab das Spiel auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt und es war zu keiner Zeit fordernd. Die Gegner sind einfach nur Kanonenfutter. Es kam nur Action auf als mehrere schnelle Gegner auf einmal auf mich zu rannten.
Das Defibrilator Feature hab ich im ganzen Game nur ca. 5 mal benutzt.

Einzig einige Autorennen musste ich mehrmals machen da die Gegner dort(besonders in Subway Town) sehr gut fahren.
Insgesamt ist das Game zu einfach.

Zum Gameplay selbst: Die Hauptstory ist vorhersehbar ohne interessante Wendungen, die Nebenmissionen sind allesamt Einheitsbrei ala "hol mir dieses Item, töte xxx Gegner"

Insgesamt war das Game gehobenes Mittelmaß wenn man von den vielen vielen Bugs absieht(fast allesamt grafischer natur).

Das Ende war allerdings mehr als enttäuschend 



Spoiler



es gibt keinen Bossgegner, nur ein paar dutzend Standartmutanten die man problemlos erledigen kann, dann folgt der nichtssagende, langweilige Abspann



Anfangs hat mich das Game stark an Borderlands erinnert, nur ohne soviel Spaß zu machen...


----------



## western (13. Oktober 2011)

super spannung, sehr flüssig und cool. einfach cool. wer plausible handlung braucht bei soo einem shooter soll sich was zum lesen kaufen.


----------



## Priest301 (14. Oktober 2011)

kann mich hawkins meinung nur anschließen. das ende war sehr enttäschend. schade, machen die feuergefechte doch soviel spaß. fühlt sich wie rausgeschmissenes geld an.


----------



## GobelinAmeise31 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann Euch nicht verstehen. Seit wann war die Story von idSpielen interessant oder notwendig. RAGE ist super. bis auf: das Spiel ist viel zu Einfach. letzte Schwierigkeitstufe fehlt. co-op modus ist voll die verarsche(darf man verarsche sagen?). multipl.modus ist noch grössere verar.... ich wollte kein Rock´n RollRacing, sondern ein ego-suter haben. positiv ist aber brauche jetzt Wolfenstein net mehr. für Rage können die DLC rausbringen. wie gesagt wenn Schwierigeitstufe Nightmare von mir aus mit nem DLC kommt und neue Maps für co-op dann bin i glücklich


----------



## GobelinAmeise31 (15. Oktober 2011)

hoi. hab gerade dein Beitrag gelesen. hab Rage durch. was ich bis jetzt sehr selten gesehen habe das ist wen du die Gegner verwundest das sie verbluten. humpeln verletzt versuchen sich zu wehren. hab drei gegner erledigt wollte die Leichen durchsuchen find aber den dritten nicht. hab gesucht und gesucht. bin ins Zimmer nebenan rein(war ein WC) und da liegt er. die sau ist verwundet weggekrabelt. ist wirklich selten so etwas bei spielen. ein manko gibs - das spiel ist viel zu einfach


----------



## orren (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss nicht welches RAGE hier einige gespielt haben, aber ich sehe hier fast ein zweites Daikatana. Die Grafik ist alles andere als gelungen. Matschige Texturen wohin das Auge reicht. Die Grafik wirkt fast wie bei Borderlands. Da hat ID wohl an die Kohle mit dem Konsolenmarkt geliebäugelt. Der Schwierigkeitsgrat ist sehr einfach und auf dem höchsten Grad war es für mich viel zu einfach durchzukommen. Zur Story sag ich nur soviel....Fragen über Fragen und keine passenden Antworten. Einzig allein die kämpfe mit einigen Gegnern sind nett umgesetzt. Teilweise gehen diese glaubhaft in die Knie bei einem Beintreffer oder schleifen sich weg.

Man nehme einen Shooter mit mittelmäßiger Grafik und ein Rennspiel ala Dirt und fertig ist RAGE.

Wirklich RAGE kriege ich bei meinem verschwendeten  Geld.


----------



## trashmedown (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mehrere Stunden in Foren gesucht, um für mein System die richtige Config zu finden. Bei Spielen achte ich dabei immer auf die bestmögliche Grafik zu spielbaren Frames (ca. 30fps).

Mit meinem System kann ich mit dem Nvidia-Treiber für RAGE und einer rageconfig@VeryHigh, außer Schatten auf High (1024) und ohne blur-effekt (mag ich einfach nicht), bei einer Auflösung von 1440x900@75Hz mit 2 AA jetzt absolut flüssig spielen. Ohne die Config wäre RAGE zwar flüssig spielbar, hätte aber grauenvoll ausgesehen. Viele Texturen sehen aber auch mit dieser Config auf keinen Fall nach 8k-Texturen aus!

Mit der Config und Downsampling (2880x1800@69Hz) sieht RAGE absolut genial aus! Dank meinem System brechen aber die Frames bei den meisten Stellen im Spiel extrem ein und werden absolut unspielbar.

In letzter Zeit stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass die Spielehersteller den Kunden als bezahlenden BETA-Tester benutzt. Manche verlassen sich zu sehr auf den kostenlosen Einfallsreichtum des Community-Supports und schmeißen dem bezahlenden Kunden dann die Patch-Häppchen im besten Falle in kürzeren Abständen zu. Ich mache da ID-Software nicht direkt Vorwürfe, aber wenn ich sehe, wie RAGE mit der Automatischen Systemerkennung ausgesehen hat, und wie es mit der extra Config für mein System aussieht, liegen da Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Reclamerer (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir alles durchgelesen was ihr geschrieben habt. Ihr habt recht damit, das es ein cooles, aktiongeladenes Spiel ist. Nur den Fehler in der Story habe ich nicht erkannt. Ihr sagt, die Regierung wurde die Hauptperson, mit der man spielt, suchen. Man weiß nur nicht warum. Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Sie suchen euch wegen der Daten die in euch gespeichert sind. Im Verlauf des Spiels muss man die ID-Daten doch suchen und sie zu dem Wiederstand bringen. Da ist der Grund warum die Regierung euch sucht. Denn: "Wissen ist Macht.", wie es beim Wiederstand (Cpt. Marshall) heißt.


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Oktober 2011)

cydrake schrieb:


> nach 3 stunden muss ich leider sagen: Emotions-loser Einweg shooter mit brauchbarer Grafik. Spielt sich wie ne Mischung aus Borderlands und Doom 3.
> 
> Zum Glück, ist es noch im Karton von Amazon eingeschweißt, und geht zurück an A. 1-Click Voll-Demo sei dank.
> 
> Edit: 'Einweg' im Bezug auf Wiederspielbarkeit in meine Augen.


 
Was du da schreibst ist eine riesen Frechheit!!! Weißt du eigentlich, dass es ARBEIT ist so einen Titel zu programmieren? Was du machst ist ganz billige Softwarepiraterie und brüstest dich damit noch. Es gibt genug Videomaterial, und genug Testberichte, da muss man nicht ein Spiel herunterladen, spielen - wahrscheinlich noch Spass dabei gehabt und jetzt drüber ablästern - du hast doch eh keinen Cent bezahlt. 

Unterste Schublade sowas....


----------



## Wizard99 (24. Oktober 2011)

*Teils nicht, was ich erwartet hatte*

Ich habe Rage nun, ich würde mal sagen, zur Hälfte durchgespielt und mußte leider auch feststellen, daß ich teilweise enttäuscht bin.

Die Story, die hier Viele kritisieren, ist für id-Verhältnisse schon fast Weltliteratur und ich hatte auch keine großen Erwartungen in dieser Richtung. Daher ... die Story geht aus meiner Sicht echt in Ordnung.

Die Grafik, die natürlich von jedermann als wegweisend und ultraüberdurchschnittlich erwartet wurde ist aus meiner Sicht in den Außenarealen schlicht klasse und entspricht dem, was ich nach der Demo von id auf der letztjährigen GamesCom erwartet habe. Das Nachladen der Texturen sieht unprofessionell aus, ja, aber es geschieht so schnell, daß es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiter stört. Was mich weit mehr stört, das sind die matschigen Texturen in der Nahansicht, die teils Erinnerungen an Doom wachwerden lassen, denn größer kann man sie aus der Nähe kaum pixeln. Außerdem verschwinden beispielsweise Büsche oder Ähnliches einfach, wenn man davor steht und den Blick ein wenig nach oben richtet. Daß Büsche und Pflanzen bei nahem Betrachten zwei animierte, kreuzweise angeordnete 2D-Texturen sind, sollte man nicht so offensichtlich erkennen dürfen.

Natürlich, es steckt eine Menge Arbeit drin und die Erwartungshaltung war groß, aber ich muß sagen, im Nahbereich des Spielers habe ich schon weit Besseres gesehen. Die Spielewelt an sich ist grandios seitens der Grafik. Vor allem der Detailreichtum ist unbeschreiblich. Ich erwische mich schon öfter dabei, einfach durch die Gegend zu schauen und die Stimung wirken zu lassen ... bspw. in der Stadt der Toten.

Was mich allerdings richtig enttäuscht, das ist die alte id-Krankheit, die Level so zu gestalten, daß wirklich nur ein "Schlauch" begehbar ist und die Levelbegrenzung fast immer ärgerlich unlogisch ist (bspw. kann man flache Gegenstände nicht einfach überspringen). Klar, das Spiel ist offensichtlich nicht darauf angelegt, eine frei begehbare Welt zu bieten ... aber muß man den Spieler echt als Vollidioten dastehen lassen, indem Levelbegrenzungen einfach blödsinnig anmuten?

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Geschichte und das Spiel weiter gehen ... von der technischen Seite wird sich nichts mehr ändern. Ach, eines hab' ich ganz vergessen ... die Gegner-KI finde ich schlicht genial, denn Gegner sind oftmals einfach unberechenbar und reagieren beinahe wie menschliche Spieler. Richtig gut.


WIZARD


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. November 2011)

Ich war nie Fan von Id -Spielen 
Sowohl Doom 3 als auch Quake 4 fand ich megalangweilig  
aber Rage  ist einfach ein Klasse - Shooter    , obwohl es eher ein Open-World-Shooter ähnlich wie STALKER ist und kein linearer Ego-Shooter wie die beiden obengenannten Spiele...

Die Grafik ist hierbei teilweise echt gelungen (vor allem der Himmel sind wunderschön aus)
allerdings werden viele Texturen erst spät geladen    
& gerade die Innenräume sehen erschreckend matschig aus 

trotzdem finde ich dass alle die Fallout 3 oder die STALKER-Reihe mochten, hier zugreifen sollten


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. November 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Ich war nie Fan von Id -Spielen
> Sowohl Doom 3 als auch Quake 4 fand ich megalangweilig
> aber Rage ist einfach ein Klasse - Shooter  , obwohl es eher ein Open-World-Shooter ähnlich wie STALKER ist und kein linearer Ego-Shooter wie die beiden obengenannten Spiele...
> 
> ...


 .......


----------



## Rising-Evil (3. Dezember 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Ich war nie Fan von Id -Spielen
> Sowohl Doom 3 als auch Quake 4 fand ich megalangweilig
> aber Rage  ist einfach ein Klasse - Shooter    , obwohl es eher ein Open-World-Shooter ähnlich wie STALKER ist und kein linearer Ego-Shooter wie die beiden obengenannten Spiele...
> 
> ...


 
Edit: die ersten 4-5 Stunden waren witzig; allerdings nervt es gewaltig ,dass die gesamten Innenlevels so verdammt linar sind,und man toten Gegnern keine Waffen abnehmen kann ....   
zudem führt einen jede zweite Mission zu einem Schauplatz, bei dem man gerade erst war ---> was (Überraschung) auch nicht gerade für Abwechslung sorgt  
wie gesagt der Himmel bzw. die Weisicht im Spiel ist grandios; allerdings sehen 95% der Texturen im Spiel dermaßen verwaschen aus, dass man wirklich ins Grübeln kommt ,ob das Spiel aus dem Jahr 2001 oder 2011 stammt


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Dezember 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> ...allerdings sehen 95% der Texturen im Spiel dermaßen verwaschen aus, dass man wirklich ins Grübeln kommt ,ob das Spiel aus dem Jahr 2001 oder 2011 stammt


 
Ne is klar! Hast du mal ein Spiel aus 2001 gespielt?? Das ist absolut kein Vergleich! Nur weil die Texturen ein bisschen unscharf sind? Das aber Normal, Bump Mapping verwendet wird, Echtzeit Lichtberechnung, die 2001 auch nur statisch war hast du aber vergessen. Medal of Honor kam 2002 das ist ja in etwa die Zeit. Willst du ernsthaft behaupten die Texturen hätten damit Ähnlichkeit bzw. die Charakter Modelle? 

Rage! ist absolut TOP!


----------



## GoThic77 (4. Dezember 2011)

also ich finde das game -sehr sehr cool-   im gesamten schaut die grafik von rage sehr gut aus, klar wenn man sich jeden stein genau anschaut-- is es najaaaaaaa. aber das spiel lebt von action und bewegung u da is das sowas von egal... ich kann rage nur jedem empfehlen, der shooter mag,
der wird rage lieben  
ich habs mir  auf meinen grossen tv und meiner 5.1 anlage - gegeben ....lecker!!!  sound is genial


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. Dezember 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ne is klar! Hast du mal ein Spiel aus 2001 gespielt?? Das ist absolut kein Vergleich! Nur weil die Texturen ein bisschen unscharf sind? Das aber Normal, Bump Mapping verwendet wird, Echtzeit Lichtberechnung, die 2001 auch nur statisch war hast du aber vergessen. Medal of Honor kam 2002 das ist ja in etwa die Zeit. Willst du ernsthaft behaupten die Texturen hätten damit Ähnlichkeit bzw. die Charakter Modelle?
> 
> Rage! ist absolut TOP!


 
Ich mein bestimmte Innenareale z.B. die Totenstadt , Wellspring & Co
da tun einem echt die Augen weh, so schlecht sind die streckenweise gemacht    
und es ist eben echt bitter, wenn ich dran denke dass Spiele wie Half-Life 2 &Far Cry & Konsorten (die alle aus dem Jahr 2004 stammen) nicht solche extremen Mängel im Detail aufweisen

jedoch das Ödland sieht grandios aus; genauso wie der Himmel    
und über die Charaktermodelle will ich mich nicht aufregen ;die sind allesamt gut animiert


----------



## tryffel (29. Dezember 2011)

Kommt jemandem das Spiel in manchen Situationen, wie z.B. in dem Banditenunterschlupf gleich zu Beginn, unheimlich "grün" vor ? Bei mir hat alles, was eigentlich schwarz sein sollte diesen extrem starken Grünstich...
Rage is das erste Spiel, bei dem mir sowas auffällt, mit anderen Games hab ich diese Probleme net. 
Hat noch wer anderes dieses Problem, oder ne Lösung für eben dieses parat?


----------



## Vordack (29. Dezember 2011)

4Players.de Forum • Thema anzeigen - Rage Probleme (Farbe und texturen)

Grafikproblem - Grünliche Schatten

Evtl findest Du dort ne Lösung. Bei mir hatte ich diese Probs nicht.


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin sprachlos. 

Mit dem Catalyst 12.1 kann ich erstmals (!) Rage problemlos, vor allem ohne Schachbrettgrafik, spielen.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab jetzt ne 8 Stündige Season hinter mir und bin richtig begeistert
wie gut Rage bisjetzt ist.

bisjetzt würds ne 90%ige Wertung bekommen.

warum? Die Entwickler wollten eine Art Hybrid aus Rpg und Ego-Shooter auf
die Beine stellen und genau so muss es auch gespielt werden.

Spiel ist bisjetzt so extrem kunstvoll aufgebaut (dank megatexture)
das ist schon teilweise wirklich extrem.

Die Action ist wirklich typische ID-Qualität. Einfach gigantisch.
Das letzte mal dass ich so viel Spaß am ballern hatte war Painkiller,
nur dass Rage jetzt mit einer extrem stimmungsvollen Welt daherkommt.

Die ki gehört bisjetzt zum Besten was ich gesehen hab 
Vor allem gegen andere Truppen etc. kann so ein Schusswechsel extrem schwer werden
(Spiele auf Nightmare)  

Bleiben stets in Deckung, schießenblind raus, sind nicht übermächtig, schmeissen Granaten extrem gut
und huschen ständig von einer zur anderen Deckung und bleiben meist auch solange da
bis man sich in den Kampf stürzt.
+ Die Animationen bzw. Ragdollphyik ist wirklich eine Meisterleistung.

Sowas wollte ich schon immer in nem Spiel bekommen und Rage macht das grandios.

aaaaaaaaaaber es gibt auch einige schlechte punkte. z.b.
warum zum Teufel bekommt man so oft eine unsichtbare Wand vors Gesicht gesetzt?
Über diese Designentscheidung hab ich mich am meisten bisjetzt geärgert...

kann doch nicht sein dass ich keinen 30 cm-hohen Stein erklimmen kann weil der
Programmierer es nicht so wollte...

Sowas verleiht dem eigentlich tollem Setting einen etwas künstlichen Beigeschmack.

Aber mal schauen was das Spiel noch so auf dem Kasten hat.
Bisjetzt bin ich wirklich begeistert wie gut alles zusammenstimmt.
Richtig geil durchgeknallte Leute Crazy Joe und ( Mutant Bash TV ) 
Alles schön total crazy und abgedreht.
Genau mein Ding


----------



## Chriss8185 (31. Dezember 2011)

@*doomkeeper* da kann ich dir echt nur zu stimmen, so guten rutsch euch allen.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Januar 2012)

ich frage mich grad wie lange ihr fürs durchspielen gebraucht habt.
 Ohne nebenquests warens 10 stunden? und wie viele mit?

ich spiele jetzt sehr gründlich durch und bin frisch in subway town angekommen.
und das nach 18 stunden o.O
auf nightmare versteht sich.... id spiele werden nur auf nightmare gespielt ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Januar 2012)

Rage durchgespielt. ~25 stunden für 20 Euro. Hammer 
Was ein geiles Spiel. Da muss man dicken Lob an ID
aussprechen wie viel Mühe die sich gegeben haben ein
komplett neues Franchise auf die Beine zu stellen, um

später drauf bauen zu können. Das Universum von Rage ist
wirklich sehr frisch, bietet die typische alte ID Kost,
wirklich beste KI die ich bisjetzt gesehen habe. Aber
vielleicht liegt das auch am Nightmare Modus, weiß nicht.

Grafisch eine Augenweide und wirkt alles wie aus einem Guss.
Schönster virtueller (leider unbeweglicher) Himmel.

Rezepte sammeln und jegliches Zeug zusammenbauen
+ Einsetzen war klasse!

Aber die negativen Punkte habens echt in sich...
- Story kommt wirklich kaum in die Gänge bis gar nicht.
MICH hats nicht gestört, aber am Ende schon schade gewesen.
-Unsichtbare Mauern.. was hab ich mich da geärgert...
-Ende ... oh je.. anscheinend waren die Jungs von ID Software
unter Geld- und Zeitdruck...
Endlevel wohl der schwächste Part vom ganzen Spiel + Ende.

Gefallen hat mir dass sie von Half Life 2 abgeschaut haben.

Von mir gibts ne glatte 90% Marke. Weil
sie es geschafft haben ein komplett neues und durchgeknalltes
Franchise auf die Beine zu stellen aber trotzdem eine großartige Optik
sowie Steuerung beibehalten haben.

Meiner Meinung nach zu unrecht so wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.
Ich empfehle es jedem ID Fan sowie Shooterfans der alten Schule.
+ Strafejump ist mit drin! xD *tränen in augen hab*


----------



## PhilipProehl (22. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab das Spiel mit den meisten nebenquests in knapp 15 Stunden gemeistert oder sollte man es lieber so sagen durchgelangweilt. Das Spiel ist ansich nicht schlecht aber es hat keinen WOW Effekt und ist für ein ID Spiel eher langweilig und spielerisches Können ist selbst auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht wirklich gefragt. Besonders das Ende hat mich enttäuscht wo man das Lager infiltriert und ne Superwumme kriegt sie aber eigentlich nicht einsetzen brauch da nur paar standarteinheiten kommen. Ein fetter Bossfight hat da aufjedenfall gefehlt. Alles in einen ein halbwegs gutes Spiel passable Story aber für ein Id Spiel eher schwach.


----------

